# the last great house



## monob

come one come all. be you fighters ,theif or,mage. i invite you to the last great house. we have an extensive library,a smith to help repair or sell weapons and armor,a shop where you can buy essential supplies and spell componants.nice rooms and many more services.


----------



## Wraithguard

Do you ever use capital letters?

Since this seems to be an empty and quiet place I'll take the largest room you have and your best Curst Heartwine.


----------



## monob

thank you for coming here is your curst heartwine and your room number is 12 it is the biggest roomwe have. as for capitols i just use them if i am yelling.if you need anything else just yell and i will get you what you need.


----------



## Arlina

::walks in:: Hello? I hear you have some services that require to be filled? I'm a traveling minstrel and will provide music if you would so desire?!


----------



## monob

that would be great arlina. i might bring some people in. as for pay well i do not know what they offer for musicans of your skill, and i really do not know the currency of this land so just tell me what you deem as fair. and thank you again arlina


----------



## Arlina

::smiles:: Not a problem. I'll use my skills when ever I am able to please others. A few coins a day will due, I don't ask for much. I would also like a room, however, if that is arrangeable. I do need somewhere to rest my head at night! :ulls out harp:: That aside, when would ye like me to start?


----------



## monob

that sounds very resonable. here is your room key it is the up the stairs the third room from the stairs on the right side.you may use this room whenever you are in the region.as for the few coins i will give them to you and you may have the room i have provided. you may start whenever you are ready. would you like anything. food or drink. it is not the biggest selection but is very good i have heard.


----------



## Arlina

::nods:: Thank you so much. ::takes key and puts it in the fold of her clock:: Something to drink would be wonderful. I'm not very picky. :ulls out stool and sits down, plucking a few cords:: Any requests for me to play?


----------



## monob

i belive when i last saw you,you asked for a glass of birch beer. i do not know what will catch your fancy i will just give you a big glass of birch beer if you want more or something else just tell me and i will get it for you. i have not been in this land long and i fear saturday i must leave for a time and i would like to ask you a favor. i do not want to shut this place down,and i do not know when i will return. but i would ask that you take over this place for a time, because i have no idea how many people will come. i will pay you well for it. if you are intrested. and as for a song i do not have a prefrance what ever ones you like are ok with me


----------



## Arlina

::nods:: A glass of birch beer would be wonderful. Thank ye. ::smiles, pluching a few more cords:: I don't mind being in charge of this place for a while, just for ye, monob. Just tell me how you run your pub and I will keep it that way. ::slowly begins playing a song that echos throughout the walls::


----------



## monob

here you go arlina one large mug of birch beer. and thank you for excepting the job i really apreciate it. basically check in once in a while and try to keep everybody happy. besides that i do not care how you run this place. i am very greatful. if you need anything just tell me. i am in your debt thank you. you may come to this place when ever you want any time any day there will always be a seat open for you. oh by the way this drink is on me.


----------



## e.Blackstar

(OOC: Wow Chris, truly you are an enigma. But I love you anyway.)

*ducks through the door and shrugs off her cloak* Hey there. Can I have a tall glass of...um, of ginger ale? My, I love ginger ale.

*sits down beside Arlina* Hi there friend. Amazing, in't it, how we can be manage to be _here_ and in the Fat Balrog at the same time? *glances at monob* No seriously, isn't it spectacular? Some kinda magic, I guess.


----------



## monob

that is what i was thinking blackstar what does enginma mean any way. here is your ginger ale well black star soon we will meet again because that is not really you. you never show your true self in public. besides we have not fought in ever so long that i have forgot what you look like. here your ginger ale hope you enjoy it i will be here if you need anything else.


----------



## Wraithguard

*Walks in, falls asleep on bar, mumbles in sleep*

Orcs... crunchy, tasty, sweet... pie... Ithilden... Dwarrowdelf... cheese...


----------



## monob

hello wraithguard well i hope you have good nap.


----------



## Wraithguard

*Awakes to the smell of baked almonds*

My apologies. It would seem fatigue has taken it's toll on me as well as nothing to do. (I'm playing Silent Hill 2 for the three millionth time and HATE to be disturbed while doing so) Perhaps in the future I will be more mindful of those around me and less so on my dreams. For some reason I'm inclined to ask if you have any pie.


----------



## monob

yes we have a large selection. we have apple,pumpkin,blueberry,cherry and there is more what kind would you like.


----------



## Wraithguard

Blueberry please! (AHH I'm so BORED)


----------



## monob

alright here is your blueberry pie. as for your boredom i am sorry but that is something i can't help with,but we have an extensive library if that catches your fancy.


----------



## Arlina

monob said:


> here you go arlina one large mug of birch beer. and thank you for excepting the job i really apreciate it. basically check in once in a while and try to keep everybody happy. besides that i do not care how you run this place. i am very greatful. if you need anything just tell me. i am in your debt thank you. you may come to this place when ever you want any time any day there will always be a seat open for you. oh by the way this drink is on me.



::stops playing harp and takes birch beer:: Thank you! And I will keep your pub in top shape when you leave, monob. ::turns towards e.Blackstar:: o-o it's magic!! ::laughs:: Would you like to join me? ::holds up harp::


----------



## monob

well here you go arlina your pay for the first few nights. do need anything drink food.


----------



## Arlina

::shakes head:: This place is too quite. Ye need to come up with some way to liven up the place, make it be the atmosphere or something else.


----------



## monob

i was hoping more people would be here by now.do you have any idea how we can get more people in here,because i really don't know what to do. would you like anything while i am here.


----------



## Arlina

No thank you, I'm satisfied for now. ::taps chin:: I'm not really sure how you are going to get more people in here besides so good ol' fashion advertisment. Get some word out there about your pub. However, you might want to make some addition to your place to make it fantastic in some way; I mean, make it stand out. :lucks some cords on harp:: It's up to you.


----------



## Wraithguard

Or perhaps it seems the number of wanderers has waned over the years. Though perhaps loremasters and those who seek knowledge would find your library of interest. I believe with the recent increase in population of the nearby villages would best suit your patronage needs if it were tapped. Perhaps you could send word of your Tavern and what you offer to them and ask that they pay you a visit. A question: You have a smithy but do you have a smith? What good does a hammer and anvil perform if they are unused? Offer jobs as well, smith, archivist, stable hand, maid and so on.


----------



## monob

i like what your saying,but what does this place need i don't know. this place may be mine but i don't know what to do that is why i am asking you. what does every popular pub have that i don't have. and how could i advertise this place i am not a very good propgandist. i need your honest advice


----------



## Wraithguard

Propaganda is an ill-used word in this situation. All you need is simple advertisement. Something to let people know that you exist and this is a place where one can simply enjoy themselves.

(This place is gonna be quite dull till summer ends because most TTFers are off doing other things. Just hold on to it long enough for Autumn to come and things should start looking up)


----------



## monob

thank you for the advice i think i have a plan that may work. would you like anything to eat or drink.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Mmm, thank you chris, I've missed you too.  Imagine that...


----------



## Wraithguard

No, I am fine. Thank you for the offer.

(I should have a link in my profile to here by the end of the week)


----------



## monob

well thank you again wraith guard


----------



## monob

alright i will be leaving this place for a while i do not know when i will return. arlina has accepted the job to watch this place for a while. i will return but it might take me some time. so i will see you all very soon. enjoy your drinks and i hope you continue you comig here (and if you want any of the jobs just bring it up to who ever is in charge)

P.S. arlina if anyone comes for any of the jobs and you deem them worthy you have my premision to hire them .

HAVE A GREAT SUMMER AND SEE YOU SOON


----------



## ingolmo

*A shabbily dressed, travel-worn, grim-faced, evilish-looking old man with a long, beard, leaning on a long stick, enters, and says in a gruff voice*:
Aye, can you give me anything clean please, I haven't had anything clean for as long as I remember. And if ye have any books here, I'd like to stay in the cahmber where the books are, and I would offer temporary services if there is something like a library. Aye, the barkeep's name is Arlina, eh? I hope you deem _me_ worthy of the job.


----------



## Arlina

:: puts down harp and looks up, a smile upon her lips:: Yes, there is a library, and I'm sure that I can fetch ye up a room next to it. ::walks towards key rack and pulls one off:: Here ye go, let me know if this is satisfactory to yer needs. ::hands over keys:: Are ye worthy of a job? Is there trust to be seen through yer eyes. ::nods::


----------



## Wraithguard

Trust is a dangerous thing. Whether to trust him or not should not affect his ability to perform the job he asked. One does not need to have trust to know that someone can be trusted.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*walking in from the back door, she had not been seen comming.*

Well stated dark one. *glances at Arlina* Would you be able to get me some red wine? It would be welcome for I have not found much to do lately and have grown thirsty.


----------



## Arlina

Aye, but trust is like respect, something that needs to be earned. In jobs, trust is an important matter because, like you said, trust is a dangerous thing. If someone is trusted upon an act, and doesn't do it, or preforms illy in any way, then that respect is lost. I just stated a simple matter that is very important to me. However, I won't let this judge weather he can have the job. It depends on him alone! ::smiles and heads towards the back for Ara's wine:: Here you are friend. ::hands over drink::


----------



## Wraithguard

Perhaps you are wiser than you look. Just be happy you aren't cursed with immortality. Especially the kind I have.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*raises the wine glass to wraithguard before nearly draining the contents


----------



## Wraithguard

In my opinion there are 2 kinds of immortality. The kind where you do not age, and the kind where you do not die. I had the second but I stripped it away long ago. For the second kind, every time you die another dies in your place. The even larger drawback from this is that you lose some of your memory with each death. I died twice. Thus in anger I performed a painful ritual leaving me with but the first kind of immortality.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Do not age? Or do you mean after a given time you sees to grow older? I have seen many lives pass by and far too many were ones I was foolish enough to call friends. But I hope now to leave my past behind me. 
*She finishes off the cold drink and orders another.* As I have just gotten here, is there any news that is worth telling? I would also ask if you have a small room I could use.


----------



## Wraithguard

You may use mine for the night.

*Throws her the key*

There are things I must do under Moon and Star.
(Ha! That's my title at that old Swordplay Academy: Moon and Star)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

if you want to know, this is sort'a Ara's 'evil twin', just to worn you... 

I might thank you for the offer dark one, but how do I know it is safe? As hase been stated, and by the way I live, how can I except this? There is little use for the word 'trust' in my life.


----------



## Wraithguard

*Another Silent Hill Reference: The Room*

And there is an absence of that word in mine. However The Room may be safe and it may not. I simply must have hope in your ability to handle what and if it may come. Good night all, should you need me then abandon hope for I will be deep in the forest.


----------



## Arlina

::shakes head:: If it would pleases ye, I could get ye fixed up with a room of yer own. I'm not sure about the news factor for ye, however I can get ye that second round of wine. ::disappears to retrieve it::


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*She plays with the key for a moment.*

No, this will be fine. If there is something unwelcome in there it will wish it had not though to bother it's guest.

*She didn't wait for the wine to be brought. Walking out she found where the room was and slowly opened the door. It was a small, well cared for place. Nothing looked out of place and she felt nothing was wrong. After exploring all the shadowed places she finally decided it was safe enough to sleep.*


----------



## ingolmo

I hate being suspected to do things I haven't done because of my looks. 
Now have you trusted me or not? Can I go to the library? And can I have something clean to eat or drink?


----------



## Arlina

Aye. You may go as you please. I didn't judge you by your appearance, but by your brass words. Welcome to the staff of The Last Great House. I hope that you enjoy your stay here. ::smiles:: What would you like to eat and drink? I've learned thus far that we have a variety of edible things to eat and drink. ::nods::


----------



## Wraithguard

(small? That's the biggest room this place has and if you think it's small then this place has problems)

*Outside, a think fog rolled in as a familiar figure walked through the door. He had an evil smile on his face and his eyes had turned from black to red*

Perhaps my ritual was too successful. At least I did not kill anything... unessential. No matter, my job is complete. This is no longer a safe area however and I believe this Inn just gained it's importance as a safe place. Unfortunately during the process a few of the creatures managed to escape. It would seem I caused job openings for guards as well. Thus I must apologize for the darkness I have wrought upon this place and must do my part now to prevent it from causing trouble.


----------



## Arlina

::nervous laugh:: Well, it would appear that you have just gained the position of guard until all the darkness gives way to light once again. Would anyone like anything to eat or drink while I'm up? ::walks back over and picks up harp:: If not, I'd like to get back to _my_ job.


----------



## Wraithguard

*A loud crashing sound, followed by the howl of what sounded like an injured wolf emitted from outside*

Ugh, must I already tend to my work. These cursed beasts will drive me insane afore this tavern sees it's end.

*After he walks out the door, the sound of a series of rapid swords slashes, followed by a howl of pain are heard from outside.*

(Ha! I gave the Last Great House it's new theme: A cursed tavern)


----------



## Arlina

(I'm sure that will attract a lot of customers....way to go!  )

::sighs:: I guess an employees job is never done, as long as that person enjoys it. ::smiles and begins playing a song, the tone is sad, however, as the song proceeds, it becomes a happier one::


----------



## Wraithguard

*He walks back into the bar, but his hand is covered in blood*

Hey this thing wasn't fooling around. It had a key in its stomach. I wouldn't have found it had I not gashed it so badly. Anyone recognize the design?

*It was a long, slender key with a spiral design up the length, a skull design for the grip, and the ends were two sharp prongs*

I hate to break it to you but that curse is going to be here for years to come. That fog is probably the worst part of it. It will not lift until the curse is gone so I'm afraid this is something we must simply deal with.


----------



## Arlina

::shakes head, but keeps playing harp:: I don't recongize that key, but if I were ye, I would wash that blood from yer hands before it stains the floor. I won't be having blood stained floors, no matter if this place is cursed, but blood is not an option. ::shakes head again:: I guess you'll just have to go and put lanterns out so that traverls will be able to find this pub.


----------



## Wraithguard

*Sighs and walks into the backroom, where he emerges moments later with a clean hand and a large sum of lanterns*

This is a small price to pay for what I accomplished. Besides, I believe this place will see more use considering this is the only safe place to rest for miles.

*Walks outside and begins placing lanterns at specific points*


----------



## Arlina

::finishes playing song and puts harp away:: Well, I'm be a tad bit hungry, how about anyone else? Anything I get for anyone? ::stands up:: I sure do hope that travelers will come here, and wont get shaken away by the fog. ::shrugs:: But being a traveler, I know that we will go to any lenght to get what we want.


----------



## Wraithguard

*Walks back in and takes a seat*

Oh, I would say that considering the location of the Inn and the fact that this fog probably stretches for a good forty miles that we shall see plenty of business, and if not then the better for me. Quiet, peaceful, and dim is exactly why I asked for the largest room, and considering it is just you and I at the moment I am quite enjoying myself. Could you get me some Heartwine and a slice of pie?


----------



## Arlina

::nods:: Not a problem. What kind of pie would ye prefere? And on the topic of silence, I would have to say that as long as music is around, I'm fine. I just don't want to see a newly develop pub get sold away because travelers won't come. ::heads to storage:: What kind of pie did ye say ye wanted?


----------



## Wraithguard

Blueberry please. By the way, have you heard the strange noises coming from room 19? They are most grotesque and I fear would be unappreciated by our more common guests. I shall investigate tonight but the sounds I first heard two nights ago. Perhaps this place was cursed before my ritual. Then again perhaps it is just me. I shall go take a look now while I wait for your kind service.

*Stands and walks towards the East Wing of the Inn


----------



## Arlina

Strange noises, eh? ::gets pie, Heartwine, my birch beer, and a loaf of bread and cheese while singing: :: "Against the demon snares of sin, the vice that gives temptation force, the natural lusts that war within, the hostile men that mar my course; or few or many, far or nigh, in every place and in all hours, against their fierce hostility I bind to me these holy powers." ((From a song called : St. Partick's Lorica or St. Patrick's Breastplate...something I found off the internet http://www.cyberhymnal.org/htm/s/t/stpatric.htm )) ::comes back and puts Wraithguard's pie and drink on table and sits down to enjoy own's food::


----------



## Wraithguard

*Walks back into the room with a confused look on his face and a slight fear in his red eyes*

The door is completely chained, and well I might add. It would also seem that is the one room in the entire Inn without windows. I also tried to break the door itself but it seemed to be stronger than usual. Quite a queer situation.

*Sits and begins eating pie*

Thank you.


----------



## Arlina

::nods:: Ye're welcome. ::lifts eyebrow:: Chained, without windows, and ye can't break into it? That is strange. I wonder what could be in there, and by the look of yer eyes, I'm not sure that it would be safe to find out...::takes a sip of drink::


----------



## Wraithguard

I just have a history with chained doors, that is all. There are 4 seperate chains but they are locked together. No matter, we must wait for monob to return then we can ask him about it. For now I shall tend to my blades while basking in your wonderful music.


----------



## Arlina

Aye. The one person who should have all the answers, monob. Maybe we are over stating this matter and it could be nothing more then something we aren't suppose to know about?. ::smiles:: Thanks for the compliment. Is there anything in particular ye would like to here?


----------



## Wraithguard

I have no requests for anything will do. The thick grey fog and the dim firelight make it seem almost night while it is no later than lunchtime. Yet I sense that my ritual isn't the only powerful happening this area has had. But all will be answered in time as it always has.


----------



## Arlina

Well, as they say: "To every thing there is a season, and a time to every purpose under the heaven." ((Ecclesiastes 3:1 KJV)) :uts remainder of food away and pulls harp back out and sings:: "Be Thou my battle Shield, Sword for the fight; Be Thou my Dignity, Thou my Delight; Thou my soul’s Shelter, Thou my high Tower: Raise Thou me heavenward, O Power of my power." ((BE THOU MY VISION)) 

((can't you tell I'm having fun quoting??))


----------



## Wraithguard

(quite obvious)

Perhaps we should convince Tar-Elendil13 to come here. I'm sure his insanity will drive me to my breaking point as well as liven up the place. But as I said I do enjoy quiet places such as this.


----------



## Arlina

::keeps playing but stops singing:: Well, would we rather risk the peaceful demeanor for this pub for some insanity? However, if business keeps going this slow, monob might be disappointed if there is no one else here. What would you deem resonable? Peace? Or Insanity? But I'm not stopping Tar-Elendil13 if he comes.


----------



## Wraithguard

Let monob decide. It is not our place anyway. For now it grows late and the dark should not hinder our enjoyance of the night-fare.

*Bolts the door and fetches some drinks from the bar*


----------



## Arlina

Ah, the fair qualities of a moonful night, eh? The night always seems to bring either the worst of best out of someone. What do ye think? ::takes drink:: Thank ye.


----------



## Wraithguard

Think of what, you weren't very clear on your question. Have you any tales or rumors? Perhaps a story is what we need to liven the place up a bit.


----------



## ingolmo

Yea, I would like some clean drinking water and some clean bread. *Licks his lips in the thought of having some clean food after weeks.*
(OOC: Nice avatar Arlina, though I liked your old one better.)


----------



## Arlina

((thanks, ingolmo, I also like my other avatar better, but I wanted a change, and this was the only one that I found that I like that is the same character from my other avatar =^.^=))

I was speaking of the night, and the effects that it has on some creatures. ::nods to ingolmo:: Not a problem, water and a loaf of bread coming right up! ::walks to back to get it:: Would you like anything to go with your bread?


----------



## Wraithguard

I'm going to scout out the nearby area. Perhaps there is something out there that has a death wish.

*Walks out door*


----------



## Arlina

:brings out ingolmo's bread and water:: Here ye are! ::calls after Wraithguard:: That's fine Wraithguard, but don't bring any blood back into the pub!


----------



## Wraithguard

*Walks in a couple hours later with dripping hair*

I cleaned up forehand this time. I'm gonna go see what I can find out about room 19. I believe there is something there that places us in danger.

*Leaves and walks towards the east wing*


----------



## Arlina

Thanks for cleaning yerself up. ::watches Wraithguard walk away:: Danger. Danger. Danger. That is all he ever says around here. Can't ye think of anything else to say? ::says to self while begining to sweep the floor and dust off the tables and counters:: Hopefully nothing too bad is in that there room, I won't be having anything going on in here while monob is gone ::sighs::


----------



## Wraithguard

*Steps into the back room and emerges with a few mugs of different ales*

I'll blow that door apart if monob doesn't return soon. *Looks out window* The fog is really thick right now isn't it. It even has a murky red color. I wonder what is going on outside these walls right now. I mean outside the fog, in the realms of Gondor and Rohan. Maybe there is some great struggle I'm missing out on or some political coup that is tearing them apart.


----------



## Arlina

::looks up from cleaning:: Why is it always death and war with you?! Don't you know that there is other things going on in this world besides war?! ::sighs:: I'm sorry but war isn't everything. Sometimes worth doesn't solve anything, but cause more problems. Death, poverty, and greif...::goes back to cleaning:: I'm sure that monob will be back soon and able to tell us what is behind that door.


----------



## Wraithguard

War is all I have known my entire life. I have been fighting even from my birth and it will probably be the way I die. I am sure your days of wandering had it's heated moments but it also had it's cool ones. I was neglected such moments.

*Pulls out a glass vial and a couple bags of powder which he begins mixing into the vial*


----------



## Arlina

I'm sorry for ye. Haven't ye ever had one happy moment? One single moment that has made a mark on yer life? :uts away dish rags:: I wander for my own reasons, but it's not for war. Maybe to deliver a message, maybe to find a new place just for the adventure, but I haven't been apart of any war. I try to help after the war, not during, so I'm not sure what it's like to be burden with such a weight as war. Again, I'm sorry for ye.


----------



## Wraithguard

There is nothing to apologize for. While I appreciate your concern, I go to war as my own choice. It is still my duty to aid those in need no matter what the cost. *fetches her a drink* And yet sometimes the costs are far greater and leave deep scars.


----------



## Arlina

Thanks ::nods:: It seems that we have the same goal, but go for it in different manners. Maybe ye would like to tell me of some of yer battle scars?


----------



## Wraithguard

I would rather keep matters of the past in the past. What is done is done and I tend to try to forget what has been and focus on what will be. But perhaps monob will not be gone much longer and this place will liven up a bit.


----------



## Arlina

::nods:: That's understandable. I just always found it easier to discuss things that bothers one. Perhaps the future will be a brighter one for ye? ::stands up:: I must find something to do. I just can't seem to sit still and there's really nothing left to do around here until monob comes...any ideas of what to do?


----------



## Wraithguard

I'm going to kill something. Would you like to join me? Either that or I'll blow a hole into room 19.


----------



## Arlina

Killing hum? ::lifts eyebrow:: And how would I kill something with this? :ulls out small dagger from boot:: It's only good for cutting strings for my harp, and if necessary, self-defiance, nothing more. ::shakes head:: I'm sure that monob would love to come back with a hole in one of his rooms, so I guess ye'll just have to go with the first.


----------



## Wraithguard

(wow you're worse than me with keeping avatars)

So be it. I shall endevour to remain as clean as possible.

*walks out door and dissapears into the fog*


----------



## Arlina

((yah...I'm never satisfied. I always find something wrong with the recent one, or I want a change, or I find a better one, or...etc...but there all Wolf's Rain!! ^^))

::calls after Wraithguard:: Just wash up before you come back in! ::looks around pub:: What to do, what do to?? :icks up a latern from under the bar, lights it, and walks outside, singing softly: :: "Glitters now the crown above thee, Figured in thy honored name: O that we, who truly love thee, May have portion in the same; In the dreadful day of judgment Fearing neither sin nor shame." (( from: SAINT OF GOD, ELECT AND PRECIOUS))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*it would seem I'm not the only one to enjoy playing =^.^=*

What a night. *The tall figure had just stumbled into the main room. Dark hair strayed across a white face, and dark eyes were still only half opened. It must be well into the afternoon, but why was the light not bothering her?* Hello? Any one here? I want my wine. *It would seem that she was the only one to hear her words.* Fine. I shall have to find something else to do for know. *Her voice was low and grumbling, whatever had interrupted her first chance of sleep was not going to fair well if found. She decided to walk around and look at the many rooms and passages. After a while she found her way back to the fire place in the main room. Pulling a chair closer, she turned it to where she could see most of room while still being hidden in the shadows. Her eyes drifted shut and she slipped back into a restless sleep.*


----------



## Arlina

::runs back in hearing a voice:: Wine? What? ::looks around and sees Ara asleep, walks into a room, graps a blanket, and tucks it around Ara:: When you wake, you may have your wine. ::she whispers, sitting down by the fire::


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

hum..? OH! *She almost jumped out of the chair at the sound of the voice. Seeing someone not far from her, her mind tried to catch up with her nerves.* Who are you again? And what time is it anyway?


----------



## Arlina

::jumps up:: What?! ::sees you're awake and puts hand over heart:: Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't mean to scare ye, though I think ye scared me too! I'm Arlina, don't ye remember me? ::walks into the back and gets a wine:: Here ye go. It appears to be high noon, and ye look like a mess. Are ye well?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*She rubs her face letting herself settle back into the soft chair.* I am sorry. I have not found rest for to long and have traveled perhaps too far at once for my own good. No, I have been worse, but it would be good to find rest from my path. *She takes the wine gratefully and closes her eyes to sip at the drink.*


----------



## Arlina

Aye, travel weary. ::shakes head:: Ye know ye can always rest here with whatever comfort ye need, I'll try to provide. ::sits back down at the fire:: Whatever ye need, just ask.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*She thinks for a while before saying anything.* Has it always been so dark around here? If what you say is true and it is high noon, then why dose light not bother my eyes? I would think it hard to find ones way to an inn in the shadows... yet here am I. *Looking at her glass.* What would I owe you for this and a dish of food?


----------



## Arlina

Aye, this place is covered by fog, thanks to Wraithguard putting some kind of curse on it. ::smiles:: I made him put out some lanterns for travelers to find their ways here. ::stands up:: Nay. I'll take care of the charges for ye food and wine. Tisn't a bother. By the looks of ye, ye need it all the nourishment that ye can get. What would ye like to eat?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

If you have some bread, meat and fruit it would be very much welcome malady. Are you sure there is no way I can repay you for this kindness? Perhaps I can rid you of some of the wolfs I heard last night? *She had an odd grin on her face and her eyes glistened for a moment.*


----------



## Arlina

Well, I'm sure that Rai wouldn't mind the help with the "protection" of this place, but I think ye still need some rest. Considering this isn't even mine and I've taken care of this pub for longer then I expected to. ::sighs:: But it's still a joy. ::walks towards the back:: I'll be getting your food ready.


----------



## Wraithguard

*Limps up to the door way and into the Inn, leg bleeding and a strange dog-like creature, hairless, wrapped in bandages and with a split head has its teeth sunk deep into MY LEG*

Little freaks have larger teeth than I thought, someone want to get him off? Just a warning he's not dead... yet. To think these are the most feeble creatures in the woods out there.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*She laughed at the sight and walking over she pulled the pest off of it's victim.* I would thank you for the room sir, but it did me little good. What shall we do with this? * she held it by it's neck and tried to brace herself with the door frame.*


----------



## Wraithguard

*Pulls out dagger and stabs it just below the neck, where it's legs jerk and then fall limp*

We could always eat it. 

*The bite on his leg begins to sparkle as the blood stops dripping and the wounds heal almost instantly*


----------



## Arlina

::walks in with a plate full of food for Ara and places in a table:: That best not be blood on this floor. ::shakes head:: Welcome back, by-the-way, Rai. Is there anything I can get for you?


----------



## Wraithguard

You seem unconcerned that there is a... whatever this thing is, in the doorway.

*Recieves a cold look*

I'll get the mop...


----------



## Arlina

It appears to be dead know, so why worry? And thanks...::looks to Ara:: Yeer food, missus. I hope it helps ye.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*The corps is taken out the door and hidden behind a bush. As she walks back into the room her head starts to spin slightly and she reaches for a nearby chair.* Well that was interesting. I hope you have a couch by that fire. I think I might not even make it back to the room before my feet give way. *She smiled a weary, sore smile.* But perhaps you have a drink that might help...? And thank you for the food, I hope it is not a bother for you.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*She finds a seat at the closest table and picks over the plate.* Perhaps it is simply to quiet around here... would you mind much if I fixed that? *A small harp was pulled from her cape and long fingers brushed the strings. A light, singing sound hung in the air for a moment before fading into the silence.*


----------



## Wraithguard

*Finishes mopping and fetches a mug of Heartwine*

While I enjoy the silence I do not mind it being broken. I hope our night is not disturbed by that which lurks outside. For if it were I am not sure if I will allow it to live very long.

*Walks into the west wing and returns with four peices of equiptment*

I guess I can be called multitalented. I am also an Alchemist. Should you need anything melted, healed, energized, poisoned, or anything else let me know. It isn't that hard to find what I need with this forest and... it's contents.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Perhaps you can help then. Like I have said, I am in need of rest from my road, but that was not all truth. *Setting the harp on the table, she tips her head slightly to the side and pulls the collar of her shirt back carefully. The light fell on a jagged wound running from neck to shoulder. It had an odd color to it and though it had been cleaned, looked red and slightly swollen. She let the shirt cover the wound once more and let her hand go back to the harp.* As you say, there are plenty of things out there...


----------



## Wraithguard

I haven't seen a wound that horrid since my encounter with one of those behemoths in the woods last night. Fortunately I can tell you what the problem is and fix it. You have what is called a corpse disease. As odd as it sounds it is caused from either being exposed to an exceeding amount of tomb rot or by transferrance by wound from something that is dead. *Gives her a small vial* Open the wound, apply this to it, and hold onto to anything that isn't fragile. It is going to hurt, a lot.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Darkened eyes meet his* You think it dose not now? But thank you, I just hope that curing this will let me find sleep. *The vile is placed into her cape and she picks the harp back up. Again her hand brushes the strings and the sound starts to float through the air. Her eyes half closed, she played for a while before the music had filled the room with a sad, tired tune.*


----------



## Wraithguard

*Begins to clean up and takes his equiptment back to his room*

I must be off again. I have been summoned to take an unusally long trip to aid a group off... Goblins in their peril with the wargs in the Misty Mountains. But I believe they were not telling me something, and I sense there is a more sinister presence along my path that mere wargs.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

I hope your path is as safe as it could be then. *The music played for a moment longer before she let it fade.* Here, you can have this in trade for the vile. *Light flashed off fine metal as she sent one of her many knives flying to where he stood.* Just keep it, I have plenty.


----------



## Arlina

::steps out from back, a look of embarassment across face:: Oh! Goodness. I'm sorry that I was unavailable for a little while, something happened, and I just was unable to come. Ara, you're music is wonderful as always. Would you care to join our harps together in song? :ulls out harp and takes a seat::


----------



## Elendae

*KABOOOM!!!!*

*The explosion reverbirated throughout the house. An ash covered figure stumbles into the lobby.*

"Oh, hello there. Sorry about the explosion, but someone locked me in that blasted room for so long that I had to take desperate measures to get out."


----------



## Arlina

::looks up from harp, grabing the table from falling over:: May I enquire as to why this said someone locked ye up in a room and would ye like to clean yeerself up and have to eat and drink? ::stands up:: What a mess!


----------



## Elendae

ooc ( sorry but that room 19 was too tempting   )

"Don't you worry about cleaning up the mess, I'll get to it as soon as I clean myself up. There are possibly still a few violent chemicals remaining. And about being locked in that accursed room, well I kinda mixed together the wrong chemicals and knocked myself out, and the owners decided to close off the room while I was still in it because it was a danger to anyone in the house. By the way, did I hear someone saying that you are hiring personnel?"


----------



## Arlina

((that's what I figured, but I wasn't sure....=^.^=))


Chemicals eh? Well, I'm sorry that ye got locked up in that room, but now Rai can stop worrying about what is it in. ::goes behind desk to get a key:: If ye would like, ye can use this room to get yeerself cleaned up in. ::nods:: Yes, I'm allowed to hire customers that I feel are worthy of a job until the owner, monob, gets back...he's been gone for a while..::sighs:: What job are you enquiring about?


----------



## Elendae

"Well I was thinking about alchemist and/or blacksmith. I like to do both, and I've found a few ways to mix them, without blowing the shop sky-high I mean. Could I have some water and some cooked meat? I've managed to get by, but sometimes unpleasantly."


----------



## Arlina

::nods:: Aye. I am well aware that we are in the need of a blacksmith if we keep this play going, and an alchemist too? Sure. Ye can have the job. ::gets up to go to kitchen:: Any type of meat that ye would prefere?


----------



## Elendae

"Anything other than rodent, thank-ye-much."


----------



## Arlina

Very well ::nods, and heads back towards kitchen to fix meal::


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Haveing tried to get her ears to stop ringing, she looks at the... well, if he had been here this whole time then he wasn't a new guest...* You must excuse me, I have something that needs tending to. *Wlaking back towards the rooms, she steps over the rubble and vanishes through her door. As she closed and locked the door behind her, she pulled the vile out of her cape, looking at it for a moment before making up her mind. Teeth gritted and hands tightened around the solid wood of a dresser. Hurt! Had he said hurt?! It was not long before she collapsed on the bed and fell into a troubled sleep.*


----------



## Arlina

::walks out of kitchen, holding a plate full of steaming meat:: Here ye go. ::places it in front of Elendae:: I hope ye enjoys. ::gets water:: And the water too. Anyone need anything else? ::looks around::


----------



## Elendae

"Thank ye, miss. I haven't had anything like this for a long time." *Begins to eat the hot meat ravonously.*


----------



## Arlina

::smiles:: I'm glad ye likes it! Anyone else need anything? 

((I"m sorry that I've been gone for a while...I wasn't allowed to get on....long storry...don't worry about it...I"m back!!))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Walking out of the back room, a slight smile crosses her face.* Ah, so it is just you and me right now? I hope others will try braving that fog. It gets too quiet around here at times. If it is not too much to ask, I need a good drink. My wound seems to be healing, but sleep has not helped my mind much lately. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Arlina

::bright smile:: Well I'm glad to see that ye are here and that this pub is still standing amongst all this fog. ::nods:: I'll get ye whatever ye think that will help ye! I'm glad that ye're wounds are healing, but let me think of what might help yeer mind...::taps chin:: Maybe something with some herbs? And yes, I'm doing very well.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Good. If you know how to use them that would certainly be a help. *Slow feet cary her to the chair by the fireside. Landing softly, her hand goes to her forehead as she watches the flames dance and shimmer.*


----------



## Arlina

::smiles:: What is a woodland dweller without knowing her herbs? ::disappers towards back and returns after a while, a drink in hand:: Hopefully this will work. It might not taste too good, but it should work.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Silently she reaches out and takes the cup. After sipping at it a moment she spoke in a slightly hoarse voice.* Yes , this should help. You seem to have indeed learned how to use what you have. And no, the taste is not sweat, but it dose have an odd, appealing flavor to it. Thank you. *Her eyes go back to the fire, her mind lost in thought.*


----------



## Arlina

Yeer welcome my dear friend ::Watches Ara in silent for a moment before heading towards back:: Well, I hope that business picks up, however I don't want this pub to become famous for all it's ingored customers...I just hope that Ara heals soon...::emerges with a rag and busies self with cleaning::


----------



## Arlina

::stops cleaning and looks around:: Is everyone alright? It's mighty quite here. can I get anyone something? Food, drink, a bed to sleep in?


----------



## Elendae

"i was wondering, I'm very sure I heard a man's voice before, am I mistaken?


----------



## Arlina

::shakes head:: Ye must be speaking of Rai. He was here earlier, then left just before ye decided to make yeer grand appearance. I believe he's off defending this pub since he caused the horrible fog, but I'm not sure. Is there anything that I may get for ye?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*The voice came from the direction of the fire* Another strong tea if you would. That last one helped, but my head is still as clear as the air just out that door. *Standing and turning the chair to the room, she sat back down with a slightly mischievous sparkle in her bark blue eyes. Looking at the other guest now...* And you should know to be wise if he should come back soon. A wanderer and warrior among other things is he. But he might prove a good friend to have on your side, though, which would that be stranger?


----------



## Arlina

::nodding:: I'm glad the herbs helped. I'll prepare ye another one immediately. ::walks towards back:: Rai is a good friend and allaince to have :;smiles:: This place not be standing without him ::disappears to make Ara's tea::


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

But you might have more guests if not for this fog that, need I remind you, was brought on by him. *Sighing, she brushed a strand of bark hair out of her face.* But yes, it is a good thing to have him here...


----------



## Elendae

*Looking at the lady facing him.* "And what do you mean by "my side"?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"All I ask is wether you are a friend I have not yet had the pleasure to meet, or someone to keep a wary eye on." *Deep blue eyes locked on to the mans face and stayed there for a while before glancing at the door and around.* "After all, one as I never can be too cautious. I am a wanderer, the shadows can hide me, but never consume me." *She leaned back in the soft chair to smile and wait for her drink.*


----------



## Arlina

::returns with a glass and hands it to Ara:: I hope this works for ye. I made it slightly stronger then the last so it will finish the job. Is there anything that I can get for you sir? ::turning towards Elendae::


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Thank you." *She leaned back into the soft chair again and sipped at the strong drink.* Anything going on that you might tell about? *This was said to the room in general.*


----------



## Arlina

::nods:: I don't have any interesting stories to tell. This place seems to always grow silent, then something big will normaly happen. I wonder what could happen this time? ::sighs::


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*And the, all of a sudden, NOTHING HAPPENED!!! *

*She sat up and rubbed her eyes after having fallen asleep in the soft, warm chair.* "What ever was in that last cup..." *Her voice no more then a whisper* "I suppose I should be grateful though. I have not slept like that in far too long." *The room was silent, no one seemed to be around at the moment. Stretching, she stood up and walked around to look out the windows and get a better idea of what this place had to offer. It was still dark out, the fog as thick as ever. Passing the bar, she cough sight of a large shelf full of books and scrolls. She carefully picked up one of the more interesting looking of the collection and flipped it open.*


----------



## Daranavo

Suddenly, the door flew open and a young, tall man clad in chain armor burst in. He was covered in blood and grime, and was breathing hard. He fell back against the door as soon as he cleared the door, and slammed the door shut with his weight. He braced himself with his legs and looked around the room. He held his left arm strangely and there was blood dripping from his left side onto the floor. His face was filled with fear as he looked around the room.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Ara jumped at the sound of the door slamming shut. Turning around, she saw a man leaning ageist it. He was wounded badly and looked to be about to fall to the floor. Quickly setting the book back, she came to his side and placed one arm around him, walking him over to the closest seat.* "How did you come to be here? What happened to you?" *Her voice was slightly worried but her face was calm as her eyes took in the blood and ragged clothes. It looked like he had seen better days...*


----------



## e.Blackstar

*wakes up from where she's been sleeping at the bar for the last eight pages* Ahem! Um...hi everybody.

 I wish monob would come back. He's my friend...I miss him.

In any case: can I have an ale?


----------



## Daranavo

As she put her arm around him, a blade flashed from his sheath, and she felt his left arm pull tight around her. He pointed the blade to all in the room, and then placed its edge at her throat. "Whe...where am I? Who..who are you people!?" His eyes flashed desperation and all out terror.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*She froze as the cool steel touched her neck. Now that had been foolish of her, she only wanted to help... Slowly and quietly, she tried to calm the stranger.* "All is well my friend. Let me help you. You are safe when in here but you need to trust me. Here, please, have a seat and let me help with your injuries." *With her free hand, she gestured carefully to the chair, hopping that he would listen.*


----------



## e.Blackstar

*gently and carefully takes the knife from his hand* Sit down, my friend. Have a drink, something to eat. You're safe. Don't worry. *places the knife on the bar, gestures to the seat between her and Ara*


----------



## Daranavo

He started to panic. She felt the cold edge of the blade cinch her skin tighter as he tightened her grip upon her. "No! Lies! Your from the fog too....Your all from the fog! Sta...Stay away form me!" He cried, his eyes wide with fear and his hands began to tremble. "The...Fog..." She quickly felt his grip lessen. "It...comes for us." Suddenly, his full weight came to bare upon her as he lost consciousness. His bloodied blade smacked hard against the floor and bounced. it was all she could do to keep his head from doing the same.


----------



## e.Blackstar

*rolls eyes* Good heavens. *picks him up, flops him into one of the chairs by the fire, and pats him down, taking away his remaining weapons and piling them behind the bar* You okay Ara? *turns back to where he lies, and leans over him* Hmm. *rolls up his sleeve carefully and takes a roll of bandages from her belt pouch* Ara, Arlina, can you help me with him? *bandages his arm and sets it carefully on his stomach as she inspects the wound in his side and bandages that too*   *stokes up the fire to keep him warm and goes back to her seat*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Thank you my friend. Yes, I will try to help." *Going to the bar, she gets some clean water and lets it warm over the fire of a moment. Gathering a few rags, she washed the wounds with a careful hand. A smile flashed across her face and faded away just as quickly.* "Get me some of the good ale please, he needs to rest a while now. And if I may, leave him to me." *She sat where she could watch the fire and keep a close eye on their new guest.*


----------



## Arlina

((OMG!! I'm sooo sorry that I haven't been here and have neglectd my duties!! ::bows:: Please fogive:)

::comes out from back, sining, when she hears the door open and close:: Welco- ::she begins, then stops when she watches the events unfold, shocked to do anything:: Is there anything that I can get besides yeers ales? ::she asks, her eyes resting upon the figure in the chair:: Maybe I can fix him something with some herbs?


----------



## Daranavo

As the evening wore on, she could tell that he had been through quite an ordeal. She examined the heraldry of his chain shirt. It was not familiar though it did remind her of something. She dismissed it as he began to mummble in his sleep. "No...fog...can't see them...Argus?...I can't...Did you...Where...Look out! His eyes opened briefly. then closed again.. His skin was moist from sweat and it glistened in the firelight. He had a very young face and she was sure he was not older then 17 or 18.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Keeping her eyes on the young man, she nodded.* "Yes, if you have anything that would help a fever or perhaps whatever that was that let me sleep so well." *She smiled for a moment. Picking one of the rages out of the water, she twisted it slightly before brushing it across the white face of the restless sleeper. He must has been lost in that fog... something had happened but she did not want to think that there might have been others with him. His injuries showed that something had attacked and he had only just escaped with his life. A little bag was pulled out of her cape, no one was watching as she pored some of the powder into her palm and made a past with a little water. Dipping her finger into the mix, she gently smeared it into the cuts on his face and arms. He began to calm as the herbs soothed some of the pain, but his face still twitched as he dreamed. Her thoughts were interrupted by a wet warmth on her neck. The knife must have slipped as he fell for it had left a thin cut that she had not noticed tell now. She covered it with some of the same herbs and leaned back against the cool stonework of the fireplace.*


----------



## e.Blackstar

*watches over her glass rim*


----------



## Elendae

*Watching the scene unfold before him, Elendae saw the deranged man enter and threaten the young lady, but the stranger collapsed before he could do any harm. After seeing that the lady had set the man on the chair, Elendae listened to his cryptic words,*

[Originally posted by Daranavo]
"No...fog...can't see them...Argus?...I can't...Did you...Where...Look out!"

"Do you have a smithy shop set up already, Miss Arlina?" *Elendae asked as he turned towards Arlina.*


----------



## Daranavo

The night wore on and the crickets could be heard outside.*chirp-chirp, chirp-chirp* A low murmur of conversation between the patrons continued. The recent disturbance had everyone on edge. The young man layed still and seemed to be fast asleep. The woman was changing his bandage when suddenly like a snake he snatched her wrist as it was about to lay another bandage on his arm. In a pleading voice he said, "Argus, they are coming...you must stop them! Its...the...fog..." He drifted back off and his hand holding her wrist fell to his side.


----------



## e.Blackstar

*mutters to herself under her breath and rolls her eyes at the crazy person* Arlina, can I have a steak or something?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*sorry B. but I think it's fun. Don't let us chase you off.*

*What had happened to this poor boy!? She had finally gotten her nervous to relax after hearing the pleading voice and seeing the fear in his face. Enough. She hoped that what she was about to try might do more good then harm. Placing one hand on his forehead she closed her eyes and tried to reach his dreams. Fog blocked her sight but she could hear a cry, she called out into the darkness. 'Will you not hear me? Come awake, all is well now. Please trust me.' The fog pressed at her own mind now, she pulled back and removed her hand to look at his face. Slowly his eyes began to open showing a flash of fear as he tried to think where he was. Leaning back from him, she watched for a moment.* "Welcome back. Please, I mean you no harm." *Her empty hands were held in his view and her face kept the calm, caring look as she waited.*


----------



## Daranavo

SHe blinked and the boy sat up and looked at her. She didn't notice that the room around her faded into a gray mist. 

To everyone else in the room, she had just taken her hand and placed it upon his forehead. 

She thought something odd about him but could not place it at first. When she looked into his eyes, she knew what it was. He had a predators eyes. She watched as they grew larger and colors in the iris faded into black. Then, a small flicker of flame showed in their centers. It grew and again formed a new iris. One of flame. She heard a fell voice in her mind. A dark, evil voice. The boys mouth began to change as well. His face contorted and his mouth and nose began to protrude forward from his face and his teeth grew large. She held her hand to her mouth in horror but could not lift her legs to run. Clawed hands grabbed her shoulders and it growled and lunged its fanged jaws at her ferociously. 

She jerked her hand away from his head in and gasped as she looked around frantically. She realized that she was again in the common room of the Inn.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*eeerrrrr..... alright already..... get...up... Please.*

"Can I get that ale now?" *She kept her voice calm thought she would not look anyone in the eye just yet. She sat in silence, thinking and almost fearing to look away from the young man. After a short time...* "Arlina? Do you have any herbs that could be mixed with a strong, hot drink? And I might need a funnel." *A silver knife hung from her belt, grasping it she sliced some of the rags into long, thin strips and expertly braided them together. If she had to, the tough ropes could be used to tie him down, but hopefully they would not be needed.*


---------------


----------



## Arlina

::nods:: I'll get those ales and, was that a steak for ye Black? ::heads towards the back room, still a little nervous.:: 'What could be in that fog?' ::she thinks to herself, filling up some glasses and returns, hands one to Ara and the to Black.:: Yer steak is cooking. 

::shakes head:: I don't believe that we have a smith shop up and running yet, Elendae. Why? Would ye like to run it for us? I'm sure that it could come into use with all this fog and those strange creatures that lurk out close by. 

Yes, Ara, I'll get some herb and make a liquid that this man could drink to help calm his weary mind. Is there anything else that ye might need?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Not yet, thank you." *She took the ale with a small smile but no eye contact. Setting it beside her she finished off the last of the ropes and switched them with the cup. The cool drink was just what she had needed, her mind calmed as she leaned back. The boy still looked to be sleeping, his eyes darting back and forth under the white lids, lost in dreams that she dare not wander into again, not after what had just happened.*


----------



## Daranavo

Morning came and normally there were roosters crowing out the rising of the sun...but not this morning. The old man with a cow bell on his ox pulling his cart never stepped in for a sweet roll. Infact, none of the usual morning lot had not come into the Inn. This morning...was it even morning no one could tell, nothing stirred about, and a thick fog covered the area outside the Inn. 

His care-giver awoke with a shudder as if her dreams had not been pleasant. She sat up and rubbed the sleep from her eyes and saw the young man sitting up. At first she smiled at this then she noticed his color. His skin was stark white and he was rocking back and forth, and murmuring...something. Something she did not understand. She saw him holding something in his hand and his hands were dirty. She looked around and gasped when she saw the wall around the fireplace. Written over and over were the words, _-izg gashan burzam -u skaat. _When she listened close, she believed him to be saying what was written.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Her gaze wandered over the writing before landing again on the young man, confusion and fear playing in her mind. Keeping the knife and ropes at her side, she reached out a wary hand to touch his shoulder. "Who are you? What happened?" Her words were soft as she tried to stay calm. "Can I help..."


----------



## e.Blackstar

*eats her steak. Keeps watching the crazy person*


----------



## Daranavo

The gaunt white face turned to face her. Just like before his eyes were all black and large like a predators eyes. He spoke in a gnarled voice that was not his own. "Yes, you can help me. You can open the door and let them in."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Something was very wrong here. Her eyes could not pull away from the darkness found in his. "No. Who or what are you!?" Her fingers wrapped around the knife on there own, her nerves on edge. "Arlina. Lock this room off please...and I'll be needing another drink soon." A thought had become clear in her mind, her voice only heard by one in front of her. "lasto beth lammen dúr fea. leithia hon. ú-árnech val- gar hen." The boy's body twisted, trying not to hear the elven tongue but though it was spoken in a whisper it was unavoidable.


----------



## Daranavo

The form placed hands on its ears and growled in pain. "You will not unseat me wench! -izg gashan burzum -u skaat!" Suddenly, all the lights went out save for the fireplace and a strong breeze was felt inside the room.


----------



## Arlina

She nods and quickly moves to lock the doors and windows, then closes off the hallway through a door that pulled out from the door frame. She reaches to put the keys into her pocket when the lights flickered out, causing her to jump and lose her grip on the keys. Letting her eyes adjust, she bends down and retrieves the keys. 

"I'll go find us some candles..." she says, glancing around nervously, her eyes landing on the boy, then on Ara. "Stay safe." she wishpers before heading to find some candles and matches. 

SHe returns a few minutes after, a few candles that she could find are a lighted, and a drink in her hand. She passes it to Ara, saying: "Try, if ye may, to get him to drink this."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

She didn't even nod as she took the cup, her mind set on how to be rid of this beast. The others could only see the boy but she knew that it was not he who had control of the body. She knew now what she would have to do. "_eselde elena îm. dîn no le si._" The cup she set on the table, keeping one hand around it. "_leithia hon_" Her eyes would not leave the dark eyes, she would not let this monster keep the boy any longer.


----------



## Daranavo

The gaunt form writhed in agony and howled. A blue aura surrounded the young man then dispersed within him. The form convulsed and its eyes grew wide. Its head lifted up suddenly and a gnarled voice spoke in common to her. "We will meet again wench!" It growled and shook once more then fell back. A fowl smelling wind rose up around them. It rushed at the fireplace and a balloon of flames rose up out of it then dissipated harmlessly. She saw that the boys color had changed back to when she first saw him, however, she also noticed that his chest did not move.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara had not dared to hope that this would not happen, she only wished she could have been wrong. Quickly and gently she moved the limp body out of the chair and laid him on the floor. "Arlina! Bring cool rags." Curling her hands over the boys chest, she pressed down in a swift motion. As she saw that this was not enough, she growled slightly, inhaled deeply and bent her mouth to his. The boys lungs filled with air now, she watched his face, hoping, waiting. A flicker of life was seen as his eyes started to slowly blink open, his own breath coming in a gasp and he tried to get up. Fear still burned in his mind, she placed her hands on his shoulders and meet his darting eyes. "Be still, it is alright." She help him sit up and lean back on the wall but stayed near so he would not be able to try anything without her seeing.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina nods and returns with a bowl of cool water and some rags. She places the bowl on the ground next to Ara, then stands up and gets herself a drink. "I'm sorry that I'm not muc of a help. Is there anything that I can do as of this moment?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"No, thank you, milady." Taking the bowl, she held it out to the boy. "Here. You might want to wash some of that stuff off." Her face was calm, her eyes trying to search his. "If you would like, you are welcome to join me at my table. You look like you could use a hot meal...then perhaps, find some sleep?" She paused a moment, stood and looked down at where the boy sat curled against the wall. A soft smile and gentle laugh lightened her face. One hand reached out for the lad. "Well? Can you stand?"


----------



## Daranavo

The boy sat up and leaned back against the wall. He shivered as if he was cold and his hair was mussed. He looked around and held himself with his arms. He spoke with a shaky voice, "Wha...where am I? What is this place? Who are you people?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Her face kept the soft smile as she again tried to reach the boy. "Most of us are travelers...and you have wandered into a place we know as the Last Great House, you are safe here." The last words were added as she placed one hand on the top of a shaking shoulder. "Come, let's get you something to eat and warm you up a bit." Taking the thick cloak off her own back, she spread it over the curled form, the soft heat sinking into him and relaxing him a little. She watched his face as she stood back up, then turned to walk to the nearest table. "Arlina, would you have some stew and bread?" Ara glanced back to the boy. "Feel like trying a warm meal yet? Don't tell me you do not need it..." The light danced in her blue eyes.


----------



## Daranavo

At first, he recoiled to her touch but when he heard her words he did relax somewhat and let her put her cloak around him. He was freezing even though he was very near a fireplace. He looked at her questioningly as if he did not believe she was real. "What happened to Argus? I...I lost him iin the fog." He said with a worried look painted upon his bleach white face.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara's back had had been turned to him while walking to the table, but she froze as the quiet, shaky words reached her. Shoulders fell and eyes darkened as she barley turned the side of her face back to him. What could she say? This boy had only just survived...others had been with him after all? She shivered, not caring if anyone saw her. "I...you were the only one to come here. I am sorry." Another next three steps and she sank into one of the chairs and leaned her head on crossed arms at the edge of the wooden table top.


----------



## Daranavo

Though she did not see him, the boy began to weep silently. Argus had been a good friend to him and had taken him under his wing. The elder of the two, he taught the boy much of the ways of the warrior and soldier. The boy closed his eyes and leaned his head back against the wall. 

He may not truely know it yet, but he is the last survivor of a war long forgotten. The fog was conjured up by a sorcerer an age ago and it engulfed him, his comrades, and their enemies. All had died to a man to the thralls of battle in that evil mist. Argent is young and he knows very little other then the life of a soldier. Now, he is orphaned to a time he can never return. In the end the fog tried to take him as well and force him into eternal darkness. Only now, he had been spared by the kindness and courage of a woman he does not know.


----------



## Arlina

"I'll have the meal right brought out right away." she says, nodding, then walks towards the kitchen. 

After a few minutes, she arrives back, carrying a tray of drinks, bread, and a couple bowls of stew. "Here ye go." she says, laying the tray on Ara's table and removes the artilces off of the tray.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara raised her head, a cool look on her face. "Thank you, Arlina." Pushing herself up a little, she looked over to where the boy still sat against the wall. "Hungry? There is more then enough." Ara picked up a hot dinner roll, showing it to him before reaching for a dish of thick stew. Rich, thick flavor filled her mouth at the first bite, this was glorious. After swallowing, she looked up to where Arlina was still standing. "Indeed, my good lady, this must be some of the best food I have ever been blessed with! You are truly gifted! Many thanks."


----------



## Daranavo

Argent licked his dry lips and his stomach growled ferociously. He was completely famished and he saw the steam rise from the bowl that sat upon the counter next to her. Like a wary cat he moved slowly and looked about the room as he approached the counter. He felt half naked and infact he was save for the cloak that was given him by the woman now in front of him. He slowly sat upon the stool and reached his hand down to the chunk of buttered bread that sat next to the hot bowl of stew. He nibbled the bread and paused a moment. As if he had not eaten for days he dug right in and dipped the bread into the bowl then choked it down. He gripped the spoon next to the bowl and began shoveling large spoonfulls of stew into his mouth. When its heat was to much for his mouth, he held his mouth open long enough for it to cool. He ate so ravenously that others around watched in amazement. Some lost their appetites altogether. Within two minutes the bowl was empty and he reluctantly set his spoon down and wiped his face with his bare arm.


----------



## Arlina

"Thank ye for yer compliment." she says, nodding. She watches in curiousity as the boy eats his food in record time, shocked that he didn't chock on anything.

"Would ye like some more?" she asks, slightly laughing. "There is more, ye know." She removes the dishes off the table that the boy had cleaned out, glad that he had eaten something. 

She removes herself from the dinning room and heads towards the kitchen. She returns with a pile of clothes and sits them down beside the boy. "If ye can find something to wear, yer more then welcome to have them. Some customers all ways seem to leave things." she says smiling.


----------



## Daranavo

The boy looks at the clothes. When the woman turns and heads back into the kitchen, he snatches them off the counter and hugs them to him like his life depended on it. Though there is a woman sitting next to him he begins to shed the rest of his coverings and leaves them there in a heap. He quickly changed into the new coverings and finally, he held the cloak he was given out toward the woman that gave it to him. He looked questioningly at her and said, "My sword?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara had been leaning back to watch the boy as he had drained the dish of stew, an amused look started in her eyes and quickly spread to the rest of her face. As he reached for the clothes she found an interesting looking picture hanging on one of the walls across the room and only looked back when he held the cloak out and asked about his sword. With a slight laugh in her voice... "We found reason to keep it from you at first. I think we could get it back know if you would like." 

Reaching out, she took the cloak from his hand and set it beside her on the bench. "Do you have a name, boy?" 

She did not try to hide that she was glad that he had survived. He was a hansom young man and it would have been a shame to have to have an unmarked grave at such a place as this. She smiled at this thought. That would fit the fog well enough, though so much for this being a peaceful place.


----------



## Daranavo

His brow curled slightly when he had heard the word boy. "I am a soldier of Gondor miss, my name is Argent." He looked again at his surroundings. "What is this place? It is not...familiar." His eyes settled upon her. "Also your accent, it is strange to me." He paused and thought a moment. Have you seen any of the other men?...I mean, we all got lost and seperated in the fog.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

((where is this place anyway?  ))

"Forgive me, sir. I should have known by the way you were dressed." She bowed her head slightly before continuing. "I know nothing about the men you speak of, I am sorry." She paused "But perhaps I should introduce myself. I am AraCelebEarwen, an elf and a wanderer." A sparkle showed in her eyes and her hand waved lightly to the others in the room. "Those that know me call me Ara. It is a pleasure to meet you, Argent."


----------



## Daranavo

((I have no idea))

He nodded half listening. "So, how is it that you have not seen any other soldiers nearby?" He grew excited just then. "My entire troop were with me....at least for a long while. Have you news from the front? Were we victorious?"


----------



## Arlina

((I also don't know the location of this pub....monob never said....he just handed over the place, said he would return, then disappeared and hasn't been heard from since....I guess it's any place you want it to be...))

She listens from the kitchen to the conversation shaking her head about the fog. "Leave it to Rai to cause chaos and destruction." she says to herself, cleaning the dishes from any scraps of food the might have survived on them.


----------



## Wraithguard

(This place is a few miles south of Eriador in a large forested area)

Not my fault the ritual went slightly wrong. It worked anyway however so no matter. Get me some heartwine.


----------



## Arlina

Quite demanding aren't we? ::walks out of kitchen, carrying a glass in hand, a smile upon her face:: Here ye are Rai. Enjoy and thanks for showing back up mysteriously!


----------



## Wraithguard

Thank you!

*Bolts the door*

Let the dark disturb us not while you fetch me some pie.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara only shook her head in answer to the young man's questions, her attention caught by the figure that had just come in. "Welcome back Wraithgaurd. I should thank you for that stuff you gave me, it worked better then I had hoped." She cringed teasingly as she remembered that evening. "Pie again? I could do with something like that; mind if I order the same?"


----------



## Arlina

Again with all the demands? ::laughs, grateful for the company:: I'll go fetch both of ye some. ::disappears in kitchen, the returns with two plates, both brimming with slices of pie:: Enjoy!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Thank you Arlina. I hope things will pick up around here, it has been rather quiet now that our mysterious gust is doing better. Now that was something you missed, Rai! It would have been interesting to have you here for all that mess." She shrugged towards Argent, then settled down to a slice of steaming berry pie.


----------



## Wraithguard

*A loud crash is heard from outside*

Cursed little...

*Walks out door and proceeds to carve up a few enemies*


----------



## Arlina

I am glad that this one is doing much better ::says while pointing towards Argent:: It was a very hard time worrying for him. ::shakes head as Rai leaves the room:: He's back to killing more creatures! ::laughs::


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

She chuckled silently. "At least he knows not to bring any of his little _pets_ in again." Ara winked at Arlina remembering what she thought of blood on the floors.

"Much longer and you might as well call this place you own!" She was looking around at the walls, windows and over at where the fine wooden bar stood out into the room. "A fine place, but has the first owner not come back? Perhaps his path was not one that he will ever return from?" One eyebrow raised slightly and a curve came to the corner of her mouth.


----------



## Daranavo

Argent sat in silence and listened to the two women talk. He thought them strangely dressed and their accents to be unfamiliar. He gazed around the room and thought the fixtures and ornamentations were also very different.


----------



## Arlina

"Aye, me own place..." she says, smiling, also looking around the place. "I'm just paid to take care of this pub, nothing more, however I've grown a liking to this place since I take care of it enough...and keep the blood off the floors. I hope that monob is okay though, and that he might be able to go and visit his own creation once in a while..." She walks towards a picture, fixing the frame to be level on the wall. 

"Anyone need anything? I'm a tiny bit thirsty, and I'll be glad to get something for anyone!"


----------



## Elendae

Smoke begins to billow from down the hall, and the rings of hammer upon iron echo throughout the inn.


----------



## Arlina

It would seem that our blacksmith/alchemist is hard at work. I'm surprised to hear that he's still around...I figured that he had left like the rest of them...:: opens a few windows to let the smoke clear out of the room and hall::

((I have just received news from e.blackstar...I am know the current owner of this pub...monob has handed over the Great House, and I hope that I can be a good own for it....black also informed me that monob might not be coming back though....  ))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

((and I suppose you won't let us trash the place for him? oh well...   Too bad but it's good to have you here!))

"A drink would indeed be good, and perhaps this young man may join us?" Ara glanced over at Argent and then looked towards the door to the hall where all the smoke and noise was coming from. Laughing slightly, "It _is_ good to know that there is still something going on around here. Maybe he could find a way to let that smoke out some other way though."


----------



## Arlina

((no!! lol))

Sure! I'm sure a nice cold drink would be good for him. ::says with a smile, goes to kitchen, returns with a tray of drinks.:: I wasn't sure what he would like, so I brought a few of the house special outs. You can pick what you wish, Ara. ::looks to Argent:: What would you like? 

::sits in a close chair, pulls out harp, and begins to play::


----------



## Daranavo

Argent grabbed a large mug filled with ale and sniffed it. He took a small sip to taste then took a long drought and decided that he liked it. He did not speak but he did stare at the woman nearest to him for quite some time.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Having chosen a glass of wine, Ara leaned back and let herself relax as the fine music played. Nodding silently as she picked up the tune, she closed her eyes and began to sing softly, though not in words. Her voice rose slightly and danced with that of the harp tell the pleasing sounds drifted well around the lonely hall.


----------



## e.Blackstar

OOC: Hey everybody! Monob has informed me that he's going to try and get on tomorrow morning and stop into the House.


----------



## monob

i'm back but i gotta go for know but i will start coming more often. sorry about the delay


----------



## e.Blackstar

Wow...that was brief. And it didn't make a lot of sense, either. Love ya Monob.


----------



## Arlina

Welcome back monob,...and goodbye again...hope you return soon. It's good to see you again. ::continues to play harp::


----------



## monob

wow it has been a while since i have actully seen this place for more than thirty seconds. first off thank you arlina the place looks great even better than when i left it this should pay for your services and then some. second thank you everyone for coming even though i have been absent, drinks are on me this night for now i must be getting back to work on this hearth of mine if you need anything i will be there. oh and i almost forgot, i would like to know what has happend while i was gone something must of happend.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara let her song fade, leaving only the clear voice of the harp. She lifted the glass with a smile before placing it to her lips to enjoy a refreshing drink. "My thanks sir. I think I can truly say that you have a fine place here. Though I must say, I have seen better weather." She grinned slightly and settled further into her chair, curling up a little and pulling the dark cloak to drape better around her shoulders and over her feet. A mischievous glance at Arlina seemed to ask if she would tell about the things that happened.


----------



## Arlina

((sorry!!))

Arlina sighs, playing the last note of the song. She takes a quick sip from her drink, then smiles towards Ara. "It would seem, kind sir, that the Great House has been surrounded by an impenetrable fog, brought on by our dear Rai, have had a few uncommon deaths, a strange folk, an alchemist/blacksmith show himself to be locked inside on of yer rooms, and to top it all off...your back!!" She smiles again, then nods. "I think that about sums it all up nicely. Got anything to add Ara?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Only that, as a grateful guest of this fine place of corse, I would like a refill." She smiled sweetly though her eyes glittered laughingly as she held the empty cup out, letting it swing lightly in her hand.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*hello? *voice echoes around the halls**

*crickets singing in the background* 

(you can over look this post, it's just a little bump in the hope of someone catching it and pulling it back into use.)

*silence... and then...!!?!?* come on... anyone?  

*crickets start dancing the tango on the hard wood floor*


----------



## e.Blackstar

OOC:

This is the OFFICIAL announcement. Monob's mother has physically banned him from TTF, so he won't be back for a LONG time, if ever. He wishes you all well and gi9ves the pub to Arlina FOR REAL with his blessings.


----------



## Elendae

Strutting in with a blade in hand, a sooty but triumphant smile was all that Elendae could do. "This my friends, is a Damascus blade. Pattern weld forging and a bit of alchemy does the trick. This blade should dispatch those creatures outside quite easily without sustaining harm to the blade. Yet I am not the best swordsman, so if anyone of better skills wishes to take it, it is theirs."


(occ) as shown here   
http://www.barrettcustomknives.com/images/fantasy/daeris1.jpg


----------



## Arlina

((sorry everyone that I haven't been here!! We were switching my internet provider, so know I'm out of the stone age and finally have DSL!! Yeah...anyway...I'm back!!))


::taking Ara's cup, and quickly drops it into the kitchen and graps another cup full of liquid.:: Here ye are! ::says while handing the cup over towards Ara::

::hands on hips as Elendae walks down the hall:: I'm sure that Rai...if he ever returns from the fog, would love to have anther sword to use. Now if I may ask you to clean up before taking a seat and joining us...


((thanks black, tell him we'll all miss him!!))


----------



## e.Blackstar

(I will.)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara laughed quietly as she took the drink and looked over the fine blade the Elendea was showing off. "Indeed my friend, that _is_ a well crafted piece. I hope it will be put to good use by those who will call it there own." She toasted to the smithy and leaned back with a sigh. "Quiet... A blessing and a curse all at once for a place such as this." She breathed in deeply and began to hum softly as she swirled the clear liquid around in her glass.


----------



## Arlina

((...opps...))

"Peacefulness and quietness are the same, and also very different. The same about this place. It can have it's perks, then business becomes slow and everything stops for a while...I'm glad that ye'll are still here though!" ::smiles::

::takes a seat, listening to Ara's hum, then slowly begins to add lyrics to the song::


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Taking a sip of the cool, white wine, her mind and body relaxed as the soft music whispered of things long gone and yet to come. A slow tune, almost simple but yet it had a weight that pulled on one's heart. 

Her eyes flickered and shut, letting only her continued song show that she was still awake, and even that could not be heard from much distance as it was only just above a whisper.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

(((a little bug flys through through the air. Seeing the light of a candle, it busses happily as it comes closer and closer. *buzzzzzzzzz... POP!* It catches on fire and falls to the floor as a pile of soot.)))


----------



## Arlina

((as long as someone cleans that bug up....lol!! Sorry again...it's all my fault...I just...don't post much anymore...and then this thread goes down hill....hopefully it'll come back alive....maybe?))

She lets her words fade from her lips, enjoying the peacefulness. She smiles slightly before slowly standing up, clears away a few empty cups and heads towards the kitchen. She returns after a while, baring a tray of freshly baked goods. 

"Anyone up for a small snack?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

As Arlina left the room, Ara sighed slowly and looked around for the others. Indeed it was quiet, but it was nothing one should be worried about. Things were bound to change at one time or another... 

It was silent tell Arlina came back out; a tray filled with hot breads and things being offered around. Smiling her thanks, Ara took a fluffy role and pulled it apart, watching the steam twist as it rose from the soft little loaf.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina plucks a slice of bread off the tray and munches on it absent minded. The peacefullness was nice, but it was starting to be a bore. Her slumped features showed how she felt, though she didn't voice it. She was also told to be careful for what she wished for, however if something just happened, not matter, right know she really won't mind.


----------



## Elendae

(Has Rai been in lately, If not then oh well)



After examining the blade, Elendae looks about the room and spys a small book by the front door. "Hello, what's this?" 
Walking over to the book, he notices that it is blood-stained. "Do any of you know who this belongs too?" He said as he held it up to get a better lokk at it.


----------



## Daranavo

As he held it up, he noticed movement form nearby. He looked up just in time to see the young man, wielding a short sword run toward him. Elenae dropped the book and jumped back ready for a fight. The boy furociously stabbed the book. Over and over he stabbed it. Blood spewed forth from the blade wounds. Over and over the boy stabbed. Blood spirted and seeped from the deep gashed. Soon the boy stopped. He was completely covered in deep red blood. Winded he balanced himself and stood up. He looked around the room as all eyes focused upon him. Once again he acted without warning. His instincts forced him to do something he did not understand. He held is hand out and let the blood coated sword to drop. The book bled only for a few more moments, then the bleeding ceased.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Rising to her feet at the sudden movement from the (tell now) silent young man, Ara’s eyes opened wide in surprise and she could only hope as Argont ran at Elendae that there would not be a fight. She watched in near disbelief as Argont plunged the sword through the cover of the little book. About to call to him, her voice cough as a stream of blood spilled from the mangled pages. Pulling her gaze from the book, she tensed as he lifted the sword. Unsure of even who this man was, she couldn’t tell what he might do next. Ara didn’t realize she had been holding her breath tell the sound of steel clattering to the floor brought a deep sigh. Looking from the last of the trickling blood to the young man’s face, she cautiously steeped away from the table and came to stand a little way from him. A confused and worried expression filled her eyes as they worked over him.


----------



## Daranavo

The young man staggered and his eyes blinked. With a loud, thundering tone, he yelled. "Parma et Sereg, ulka mi NAR!!!" As soon as the last sylabol was uttered, large red flames shot out from the book and it was burned instantly into floating ashes.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara stood frozen in place, not sure if she should approach Argent or step back. What was with him speeking in such a strange voice? What had he said? She greatly hoped that there was not going to be any reenactments of that first day he was here. Her eyes worked over his pale and blood splattered face as she tried to think what should be done.


----------



## Arlina

(:bows deeply:: Thank you!! =^.^=))

Arlina stood there frozen in shock. The blood splattered all over the floor and across the boy's face scared her, however the strange tone issuing from his mouth made her worry even more. The scene unfolded too fast for her to comprehend and to a point, she almost didn't want to understand why a book would bleed, and how Argent know to plunge his sword into it.

Her first thoughts were towards the boy's health, however her mind lingered on the blood and mess. She quickly turns towards Ara, hoping for an answer.


----------



## Daranavo

The young man turned and faced them. His facial features though doused in blood took on a sharper look. As the two women had seen many different people in their time, they now understood, at least a little. The boy was a half elf. A young one. He spoke an older dialect of elvish and obviously knew other languages as well. The magic displayed before them was of Essence not of the Mentalism that often accompanied such elves. Apparently, there was much mroe to this man then they had previously thought.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

A flash of recognition crossed Ara's face and she steeped forward a little. "Sir. What was that? Are you..." She stopped as she realized that worry was showing in her voice. "Would you please come sit down? Arlina? Could you get him a drink? I can take care of that" - she nodded at the floor - "in a little while."


----------



## Arlina

She nods, her gaze resting on the boy, concern in her eyes. "Aye." she says, nodding again before heading towards the kitchen. Rather quicky she returns with a glass and a cool rag to clean the boy's face.


----------



## monob

cursed ring can not do any thing with it. oh i am sorry did not know so many people were here let me help you clean this up (goes behind bar and grabs another wet rag,and starts leaning up the mess) i am hoping some one can kindly explain what just happend and i really do not care who this is starting to get crazy around here chained doors, impenetrable fog,and all this blood i just do not get it.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"No one can 'get it', sir. There is nothing to 'get'. Though... I also would like something of an expiation." Looking from the young man to Monob and back, a confused and almost concerned look shows in her eyes. "Argent? Are you all right? Please, come sit here for a little." Pointing to the seat at her side, she reaches her other hand out towards him, hoping that there would be nothing else surprise them too soon.


----------



## monob

i do not understand what you mean what would you like me to explain. there is so much going on i do not know all of it yet my self heck you proably know more than me right know that is all i am saying i mean there is much goin on here. (grabs ale and takes a swig).


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"No, I was not asking anything of you, sir. No, indeed I am wondering about this" -She paused as she tried to think of the right word- "this young man. Where is he from? Who is he, though I have heard him speak his name." Ara watched the half-elf's face as she spook aloud to no one and everyone.


----------



## monob

sorry just a bit of misunderstanding.well must be prepared gotta be outta here by first light and there is a lot that needs to be done. sharpen my swords, shine my armour,pack my bags all that stuff. so much to do well i will just here by the hearth doing last minute preps (singing to myself) well good bye everyone it is time for me to go. i will try to come soon but my home is sometime has tough rules on visiting places like this.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Pulling the dark hood back, Ara takes a deep breath as she looks at the strong wooden door. It had been a long time since she was here. Hinges whined as she pushed the door open. Cold shadows filled the main room. Dust covered every surface and danced in the light spilling through the clouded windows. 

"Hello?" She didn't expect any answer though as she took a careful step towards the bar.


----------



## Arlina

A soft voice awakes her from her sleep in one of the many chairs near the fireplace, a book she was reading had fallen to the floor when she had fallen asleep. Rubbing her eyes, she groggily stands up, peering at the person through half-closed eyes.

"Ara?" she asks, her eyes becoming wider.


----------



## Wraithguard

*Ducks under the unusally short door* Indeed it is, and she did not travel alone. At least... not willingly. I have dearly missed this place and the company it provided. I have also missed guarding it from the cursed beasts of the fog. *Ignores the fact it's _his_ fault*. How have you been Arlina?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Hearing something move, Ara spun around, ready to fight or run. Her locked teeth and stiffened pose changed to a gasp and a disbelieving smile as she saw the young woman. "Arlina? Is that... Are you... I thought no one was here!?"

RAI?!! haha! Indeed this is a fine surprise! Have we really found this place once more? I do hope so. Even if it's only for a moment. It is good to see you again my friends! Shall I get us all something? *tosses a bag of coins on the closest table* And you can have it Arlina. It was not hard to 'find' and I know of no better place for it.


----------



## Arlina

She eyes finally adjust and sees both people in front of her, a wide grin grows across her face.

"I'm so glad to see both of ye again! This is wonderful. I've been okay, just here, and a little there, but that's a wanderer's life, correct?"

She looks towards Ara, stealing a glance towards the bag before her gaze returns to the other woman. "Thanks. I'm sure this place could use the money for a few touch-ups that were never fixed." with a small laugh, she glances over towards Rai. 

"No, both of ye have a seat and I'll get ye something. It is why I'm here, of course. What would ye like?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Just a warm meal and something to drink, thank you. I have not had much time to rest as of late..." She smiles as a chair is pulled out and she takes a seat. "It has been too long. It is indeed good to be back."


----------



## Wraithguard

*A haunting fog rolls in and his normally dark eyes turn scarlet* Would you happen to have any heartwine? *Slowely walks up to the bar and sits, not on a chair, but on the edge of the bar and continues his conversation.* Been a few hours since I had any. How have things been going in my long absence? *Several unidentifyable noises are heard in the distance*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*glances towards one of the windows* So much for things taking on a kinder light around here. Rai? Anything change out there? I mean, it _is_ rather different to have something of a haunted inn... But it could be good to seem bit more welcoming. *starts to look at him with something of a smile but blinks and looks elsewhere at seeing the color of his eyes*


----------



## Wraithguard

I probably should not have even performed what I did. It was successful but the product was not what I intended. The dead were not meant to be brought back. I know that now... *A horrified look quickly passes*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

'Now'? *raises a worried eyebrow* You did not already know that it is beyond foolish to wake such creatures? 

Arlina? I think I could do with a strong drink... or three...


----------



## Wraithguard

(Party!!)

There was a driving force behind my actions but it has long since passed.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*leans back, looking over towards him* Was there? I would think there had better have been a good reason that one would risk bringing such a thing on the place he apparently likes. Dare I ask what it was you were doing? Or might it be wiser to let it pass and move on?...


----------



## Wraithguard

I was merely trying to recreate human flesh using a composition of materials I had gathered, and an extreme source of energy. However, the extreme source of energy just happened to be something more powerful than I had imagined. I figured since it was incarcerated it would be no trouble to just sap a bit of energy to create a fusion. In the end, what I ended up doing was unchaining an unspeakable horror.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Unspeakable is it? Then let us not speak of it anymore for the time being. *steps over to the bar and digs out a few things* Sorry Arlina, hope you do not mind too much. It seems that you have your hands full just now... Here Rai. *sets down a large mug before finding a place to enjoy her own drink*


----------



## Wraithguard

*Gazes into the mug, remniscant (how the flip do you spell that!?) of times past* I have missed this place so. But it would seem that it's caretaker, new and old, have become far too busy for their own good.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*lets out a long breath* It is bound to happen to all at times. You also were unable to come for a long while, do not forget that. Even I can not always be where I wish... *her eyes take on a distant look as thoughts and memories dance their way through her mind*


----------



## Arlina

"Ay!" She holds head in her hands, shaking it. "I'm sorry. I've been very busy. I'm afraid that I can not always be here when I wish. Please, whatever ye need, I feel I can trust ye enough to get what ye want. If ye need a room, please take one to your liking, the keys are around here somewhere..."

She lets a bright smile appear quickly across her lips before it fades. "Again, I'm very sorry. Please enjoy yer stay. Yes, let's talk of happier matters besides this fog..."


----------



## Wraithguard

I have held on to my key. However I don't feel tired. *Long pause* Think I'll take a walk. *Gets up and heads for the door*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*so I'm just going to relax. whatever. I don't feel like writing fancily.*

*pulls out of her thoughts and looks up* Careful Rai. We wouldn't want anything _else_ to happen... *a smile twists at the corner of her mouth* 

We wouldn't have anything hot to eat..? Meat. Bread. Maybe a chance at a bit of pie or tart? *looks hopefully at Arlina*


----------



## Arlina

"Yes, please be very careful. I do believe that we don't want any of whatever those howling creatures are in here. And please, return soon, unlike all the other times..."

She smiles before nodding, her eyes straying towards the kitchen area. "I'm be glad to see what we have. Might have to wait a little while for something warm to be made, but I'm sure we do have something for ye. Would ye mind a little wait, m'lady?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Not at all. Of corse. I know what it can be like to get something cooked up, take your time, my friend. *smiles warmly, eyes sparkling a little* But try not to take too long, it's been a while since I've had anything worth eating.


----------



## Arlina

She smiles brightly before walking into the kitchen, preparing some food. "There might be some fresh fruits around here if that would help hold ye over till these are done." 


She returns after a few minutes carrying a steaming pie, meat, and a loaf of bread on a tray. Carefully she places them in front of Ara, taking a seat near by. "I hope this will satisfy ye?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*tosses an apple core away and glances towards the door to be sure that Rai is gone*

Thank you! Yes. This is indeed worth the time. *starts to cut off a bit of the meat*


----------



## Arlina

"I'm glad to help ye." she says, a soft smile and a small gleam in her eyes as she settles into her seat. "I haven't been able to ask, but I was wondering what brought ye over towards these lands? Have any interesting adventures ye want to share?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*tosses a towel over the pie in hopes of keeping it away from the wrong hands as a bit of bread is washed down with a cool drink* 

Tales? Aye, there are a few... One of the sea, one of the snow, some of triumph and others of loss... *picks at a scrap of meat* Is there any that you might like to hear more then others?


----------



## Wraithguard

*Forgets to duck and ambles smack into the overhang. A moment of embarrasment is replaced by a nonchalant entrance* Something smells rather nice. *Solemnly, but politely walks up and takes a seat at the bar, failing to observe the large glob of whatever he just sat in*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*spins to look at him, horror and disbelief showing on her face* Rai!? My pie!! *wonders how she could have been so stupid as to hide it like she had*


----------



## Wraithguard

*Looks astonished and perhaps slightly frightened by her response* Pie? Where!? *Confused beyond definement*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*glances quickly at the counter, back to Rai and then realizes that she was mistaken* oh! *snatches the covered dish from in front of him and tries to look away as she's turned a nice shade of red* Never mind... It's alright. I thought... er. Never mind...


----------



## Arlina

((Let the Great House live!! haha))

Arlina looks around the inn, ashamed at the dust located everywhere. Grabbing a rag, she quickly starts to clean everything from top to bottom. Hoping the inn would recieve some new customers, she begins to set out come clean dishes and cups.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

A sudden, quiet sneeze alerted the woman to another's presence. Looking around, Arlina could just make out the dark shape of a little cat that must have been sleeping on the arm of a chair. 

Green eyes blinked into focus and looked back up at her; a quiet purr interrupted as it flicked its ears towards the door. In one graceful leap, the little cat landed soundlessly on the floor and padded over to the front of the inn. Denying gravity, it was soon perched in a sunny window and looking down at the figure coming up the road and towards the door.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina placed the last clean cup under the counter as she squinted out the window towards the figure. She didn't remember the cat being there, but then again, the inn did seem to disappear for a while along with everyone in it.

She grabs a bowl of milk for the cat, sitting it on the floor near the window. Straightening her outfit, she opens the door for the figure, a smile on her face. 

"Hello!"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Stumbling up to the door, the caped figure had to reach out and catch the wooden frame to keep from falling when the heavy door was swung open unexpectedly. Arlina's greeting being cut off as she realized that this wasn't just a wandering guest. Their face hidden under the deep hood, Arlina could only guess who it could be when a weary whisper was breathed out. "Arlina?"


----------



## Arlina

"Ara?" Arlina questions, helping the figure through the doorway. She quickly helps her guest into a chair, bringing her to the one the cat had left early. 

"Ye seem weary my friend, what have ye been doing?" she asks, concern in her eyes. "Would maybe a cool beverage or something to eat help ye?"


----------



## Daranavo

Hooves of a horse could be heard nearby as they scuffed the earth as they slowed abruptly. Moments after, the slow, *clip-clop* of the same hooves were then heard upon the dirt road just outside the Inn. As Arlina struggled to hold her new guest upright, she briefly peered outside the window. A Long haired man hunched over his horse as it settled to a stop. His face poised upon the ground. She saw his gaze move along the ground toward the Inn. It settled there a moment and then he turned his horse and slowly, he moved out of her vision.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Sinking into the chair, the figure nodded tiredly. "Water. Please, mellon nin." Ara's eyes closed under the cover of the hood, the sounds outside almost unheard as she tried to calm her racing heart. 

Interrupted from enjoying its dish of creamy milk, the little cat looked up as it lost its chair to the woman. A silky tail waving lightly, the dark feline sat back on it haunches to watch the goings on; its ears twitching and turning as though to hear everything at once.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina watched for the figure outside curiously for a moment before leaving to retrieve Ara's water. She quickly thought of who the man could have been before bringing the glass to her guest.

"Here ye are." she says, handing the cup over. "Anything else I can get ye?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Bringing herself to breath slowly, Ara did nothing to remove the hood and show her face. Though it still stung from rushing through that crazy bramble patch, she didn't want to worry about the scratches on her cheek just yet. 

Listening carefully now to the things around her, Ara only needed hold her hand out to receive the cool glass that was handed to her. "Thank you Arlina. No. Please, go back to what you were doing. I am fine."

Ara had never bothered to keep track of the days since she had last been here. In some ways, it felt as though it had been ages; but yet so little had changed that it was almost as though she had never gone. No, if anything had changed, it was most likely her mind. Granted, a wanderer's life was bound to be filled with not only adventure, thrills and freedom; but also danger, pain and loss. 

How long she had been followed she didn't really know. At first thinking it was just her imagination, Ara had only recently begun to realize how good a tracker he really was.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina nodded, watching the hooded figure in the chair take a slow drink before she finally grabbed her cleaning rag. "If ye need anything, I'll be around. Just yell."

She smiled slighly before heading towards the window. Pausing, she looks out, wondering who the man was, and if there was any connection to her guest inside. Not seeing anyone or anything, she begins to dust the decorations on the wall nearby. Finishing the last item, she grabs the empty bowl from the cat, scratching it's head before standing back up. "Where did you come from, cat? You belong to anyone?" she asks before turning towards the kitchen.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Purring at being shown such kind treatment, the dark little creature watched after Arlina a moment before deciding to pad quietly after her.

Staying a few steps behind her, it slipped into the kitchen and mewed piteously in the hopes of there being a few scraps of something that could be given to one who'd earned it. Dusting the window sills with its tail, keeping away the mice and making sure the spiders stayed in check was after all a daily task. Tail flicking to and fro, green eyes took in the quiet room, darting back to the woman's face every few moments as though to be sure she understood what was being asked.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina laughs lightly, smiling down at the cat. "I see you've been helping me a lot, little one. I appreciate it greatly. Maybe there is something inside here for you to eat, precious, since I should be trying to fix something for our guest to eat in hopes she heals soon."

She opens a few cabinets, pulling down some ingredients. She pauses to look down at the cat, a smile on her face. "Do you have a name? What shall I call you?" She gathers her ingredients, deciding what to cook. "Anything look good to you, little one?"


----------



## Daranavo

The cat nonchelantly licked its paw as she spoke, seemingly dissinterested in her words. When she turned back around to the counter, it hopped up and balanced on its edge. It shifted its head to try to see what she was doing and suddenly seemed much more interested then just a moment ago. However, as the woman turned around, she followed its gaze out to the window. Several men moved up out of the bushes. Large bows in their hands. The man she saw before was very near to the house. Crouched as he was, he waved the men back. Slowly, they stepped back into the brush and became unseen. He gestured and looked out toward the side of the house to the right of the window but her view was obscured.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina became extremely nervous at the sight of all the men outside the inn. She did not know why they were here, or what would cause them to seem to want to attach the inn, but she knew she had to protect her guest. 

As she saw the men back away, she shooed the cat off the counter and quickly walked towards her guest in the other room, closing all the windows as she went. "Miss." she says, shaking her guest, hoping to wake her. "Ara, please, if this is you, wake up and tell me if you brought some unwanted guests. I believe we may be attacked soon, and I've only got my harp..."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

_Long hair tossed lightly on the edge of a cold wind. Dark eyes almost glowing as he leaned in, a dangerous smile pulling at his mouth..._ The figure pulled in a sharp breath as she was shaken from her dreams. One hand coming up to her face, she nodded and tried to find her thoughts. 

"I am sorry, Arlina. Yes, it is me." Draging out of sleep, dark eyes drifted over the room. "Attacked?..." Only by the tone of her voice could Arlina tell she was almost confused for a moment. "He would not have..." Ara's voice paused, her right hand touching something at her neckline. 

Rising smoothly from the chair, Ara sliped silently over to one of the windows. Opening the cover only enough to peak out, she breathed in slowly before re-closing it and turning back to the other woman. "I am sorry Arlina. I seem to have misjudged this one." The dark hood shook slowly. "You need not make things worse by calling this an attack though. Go to the kitchen and find something to cook. Please mellon nin, do not let them know you are here... Not yet."


----------



## Arlina

Arlina nods slowly, feeling as though a confused child being told what to do. "I hope they have not already seen me, my friend. I know not what is going on, and I will not push you to explain to me, but please promise me to keep safe, no matter what." 

With those words spoken, she walks caustiously back towards the kitchen and the awaiting cat. Smiling nervously at the small animal, she begins to reorganize her ingredients. Finally deciding to cook, she begins to tenderize the meat and season the vegetables. 

She glances up towards the closed window, the towards the main room Ara was in, still feeling lost in the situation.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

It was quiet as Ara watched Arlina leave the room. Reaching up to her neck once more, Ara fingered the leather cord and ring that hung from it. She had known better then to think he wouldn't miss his father's ring and should have gone without it. Now it was far too late to change her mind though. Now, she would have to face him because of what had been done. 

Bringing it out from under her shirt, Ara let the ring show against the dark green fabric. With one more glance towards the kitchen, she turned and walked towards the front door.


The smell of meat recaptured the cat's attention. Its sleek form still perched on the edge of the counter, green eyes watched the woman as twitching ears picked up a sound out towards the main room. A black tail flicked sharply but the cat stayed where it was.


----------



## Daranavo

Suddenly, the door was flung open. A man brandishing a rapier stood poised and ready for a fight. He saw Ara standing there, though a tad disseveled. The tip of a blade touched her front though angry eyes seemed all the worse for the moment. 

"If you were anyone else, I would run you through here and now!" He said threateningly. "Stealing from a dying man..." He noticed a glimmer from her neck. He deftly took the end of his blade and lifted up the ring that laid at her neck. He shook his head in disgust. "Was not my heart enough to steal away with you?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Still and silent at the end of his blade, Ara's eyes were still shadowed by the hood of her cape. A shudder ran through her and she did nothing to move either against nor away from the man. "If I was anyone else, I would not have been fool enough to have anything to do with you in the first place." Though he couldn't see them, her dark eyes were cast down at the wooden planks that made up the inn's floor. Her voice quiet but unwavering before it fell silent once more. Glad that Arlina had listened, Ara thought kindly on the woman and hoped that nothing would happen to her or her property.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina took a deep breathe at the sound of the door being swung open. Heeding to Ara's word, she stayed in the kitchen, keeping her mind on the food. Hearing a man's voice, Arlina froze for a moment, shook her head, and went back to the meat.

"Please keep safe." she whispers to herself, looking down at the cat Keeping herself in check by not peeking around the corner, she begins pulling down several plates, and splits the steaming vegetables equally on the plates.


----------



## Daranavo

A strange look came over him just then. He opened his mouth to speak, however, he could feel a surge within his chest. His hand went numb and pain shot up his arm. Without warning he pulled back and the blade fell from his hand and clanged against the wood floor. He grasped his wrist and shuddered against the sinking feeling that filled his body. He shook in pain and his knees felt weak. His eyes moved back into his sockets and he fell to the floor, dead before he came to rest.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Frightened by what she saw, though she tried, she couldn't keep it from happening and was unable to catch him from collapsing. Falling to the floor beside him, tears streaked her face as she bent over his body. "No... No! Dar!? I didn't mean it! You know I didn't!" One hand touched his face; the other taking his hand tightly even as it grew cold. "Forgive me. Mellon nin forgive me." A warm tear landed on his cheek, the dark cape almost completely covering her shaken form as she bowed over him. Gently she touched his face, closing his eyes and brushing a few travel tangled locks back into place. After what seemed like hours, she snapped the ring away from its band and folded it into his fist. Her own words still pounding in her ears as she removed the cape and draped it over the man she had killed with them.


----------



## Daranavo

Ara's eyes opened suddenly with a start. Her breath caught in a momentary lapse. Arlina had brought her some tea and a small tray of cakes that had been left from the day before. Innocently, she bent over and slid down the hood that covered her mass of dark hair. Ara eyed her fearfully. Almost instantly, the fear gave way to confusion at seeing Arlina's face. She stood very quickly and in so doing, almost made Arlina drop the tray. Arlina deftly tilted and weaved to keep everything upright. Redness quickly formed on her face in embarrassment. Ara looked at the floor and to her surprise, there was no body. No blade, and no Daranavo. Did she even know a Daranavo? Her mind in its weary state tried to think back. Had she drempt it all? She was not sure at first. It was all so fuzzy in her mind and she carried with her a great fatigue. Her actions made Arlina and even the cat that padded its way into the common room grow wary. At the moment, Arlina could not think of what to say. How long had she been here? It all seemed so real to her. Ara felt that right now anything was possible. The tenseness in the room rose to an increasing crescendo. 

Just then, a loud rap on the door made both of them and even the cat practically jump out of their skin. The door opened and its movement sent the cat scurrying away into hiding. Large, brown boots pounded upon the dusty floor and a man appeared in the doorway. He turned his facing until he saw the two standing there. He smiled and waved wearily Ara noticed immediately that he looked exactly like the man in her dream. "Evening ladies, I saw the smoke from the hearth, do ye be open?" He came in fully and closed the door behind him. he turned back and noticed the tray of food. Already his mouth began to water. He almot stared at the food. "Been a long ride, could use a room and a bite if it is to be had." His voice sounded weary but pleasent. He looked as if he had been riding for quite some time. Dust coated his shoulders and his pants were damp from sweat. As Ara looked him over, he noticed her staring. He decided to not call out her rudeness right then as he did not know who she was. She spied a ring on a chain around his neck. The very one that appeared in her dream. Her grim face locked in worry. Arlina shifted and stood between them nervously. She gave a slight curtsy and decided to welcome the newcomer.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Hardly ready to believe her eyes, Ara blinked as she realized she was staring at the man. Unable to think of anything to say and not trusting what may come from her mouth, she could only nod to him before turning to the side. Without meeting her gaze, she stepped silently past Arlina and towards the fire; arms held around her waist as she tried to shake off the cold confusion that still had claim over her. Granted, she had had strange dreams before; but... Dark blue eyes looked back over a shoulder and slowly moved towards where he stood. Who was this man and why had he broken into her dreams? She knew him somehow, and yet... Nothing was making any sense.

Ara glanced down quickly as something bumped into her leg. Coming out from under the couch, the cat blinked at the three and jumped lightly up to the back of a chair.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina nodded slowly. Setting the small tray on the nearest table, she glances back towards Ara, then brings her attention back towards the man, a smile spreads across her lips. "Hello, and welcome. If you'd like, you may nibble on these for a few mintues, sir. There's food in the kitchen cooking, which is almost done. I'll have a room key ready for you whenever you need on the counter." She lifts a cup of tea from the tray and brings it over towards Ara, offering her the beverage. Not sure what was really bothering Ara, she smiles, hoping to brighten up the mood. Not sure what to say to help her friend, she remembers the promise to her newest customer and heads in the kitchen to retrieve the food.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara lowered her gaze back to the fire as Arlina walked over. Excepting the drink gratefully, she tried to return the smile; a sad attempt given up after a brief time. Holding her hands flat against the heated cup, it was slowly brought to her lips. It's warm scent worked to take the edge off the cold she felt; the smooth, lightly sweetened flavor gently sinking into her. Unaware that it she had done so, Ara's pose relaxed as thoughts drifted momentarily.


----------



## Daranavo

Daranavo sat down at the table where the tray was set down. He selected a chair across from it. His hunger got the better of him at seeing the food and without appropriateness, he grasped a handful and slipped it into his mouth. He tilted his head back and tore a piece of bread with his teeth. He chewed slowly as he allowed the food to slide down his dry neck. "A nice ale if you have it!" He bellowed loudly in hopes that she heard it. He slid a chair back with his left food. With a cringe, he lifted his leg and set his calf upon the chair. His knees ached so badly he wondered if he would ever stand again. He thought a moment and he was sure that he once again felt the familiar wetness upon his shoulder. His recent movement must have opened up his wound again. he looked at the woman who lingered in the room. He decided to nto draw attention to it and furthermore he was to tired to care right now.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Flattening back its ears, the little cat flinched at the man's raised voice in the otherwise near silent room. Ara had started a little also, her thoughts jerked back to where and when she was. Switching the cup from one hand to the other, she reached out slowly to the cat and let it see she was nothing of a threat before it allowed her to lightly pet its soft coat. "I don't know where you have come from, but you have found a good place." Though she spoke with a quieted tone, it wasn't quite clear to whom she had spoken; her eyes moving from the now purring feline to the man seated at the table.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina jumped at the sound of the man's voice, but was glad she did not have the dishes in her hand at the moment. She didn't need to go and drop the food. Nodding to herself, she grabs the nearest tray, placing the two plates on it and heads out the kitchen. She smiles as the places one of the plates in front of the man.

"I'll have your ale in a moment sir." she says politely as she heads over towards Ara. "Here you are, my friend. Please eat up and enjoy." Arlina says, placing the food on the nearest table to the fire.

Grabbing the other food tray from her newest guest's table, she heads towards the bar. Grabbing a glass and filling it with ale, she pauses for a moment to grab a room key for the man. "Here you are sir. Is that everything you require?" she says, setting down the cup and key, before glancing up towards Ara, then back towards the man.


----------



## Ermundo

!BOOM!



A deafening explosion was heard outside, shaking the entire inn.

The door opened up. Slowly it did, the hinges creaking and cracking. Into the inn stepped a young man, brown skinned, problably in his mid twenties. He was robed in black save his head. Black hair, black eyes and he held a mithril staff, straight as a willow wand. A sense of great power followed him wherever he went.

"Hallo ladies and gents." He grinned. " A pretty quiet place here, no doubt." He strutted towards the nearest table, pulled out a chair, and sat down, quick and quietly.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Arching its back and hissing angrily, the dark cat stood its ground as the man entered. 

Ara had quickly pulled her hand back from the creature, her fingers locking around the hilt of dagger that hid just within the folds of her cape. Almost instantly her face began to change as she watched him take a seat. A note of recognition slipping through her eyes as she took in the darkness that followed him. "Your boldness is ill placed, dark one. How dare you make such an entrance and expect service or a welcome." Realizing that she had almost growled, Ara straightened slowly, her head held high regardless of the shot of pain that rang through her mind. "We already have one un-introduced guest, don't think you can so quickly become another." Caught at unawares by her tone, the dark man looked up at her. His eyes caught by the flickering anger in her's, she needn't say anything else as he knew that she was not one to wave off or trifle with. It had been too long a time since she had found any rest and she would have none of this.


----------



## Daranavo

Though the wizard made a loud and grand entrance, he didn't take time to assess those in the room. He seemed unconcerned of the man who seemingly pushed his fatigue to the wayside and stood up in a flash. Daranavo drew his rapier and glided over to him. Now, more comfortable with its point upon the man's back he felt he could speak. "Sir, I do not know where you have come...Fornost perhaps? But I can assure you that such grandiose display of such magics...." He shook his head in anger. "You'll have the Dark Lord himself upon us you fool!" He yelled through his grinding teeth. "You there!" He pointed at Ara. "Close the shades!" He barked. He turned to Arlina. "Bar the door and douse the hearth." He ordered. The two women seemed to only stand there in shock. "NOW!" He yelled.


----------



## Ermundo

'Bah! The Dark Lord himself. That would only be if he were stalking me, and if he were, don't you think I would have disposed of him by NOW? It matters not. 

The robed one tilted his head, unnoticably but still. "So you may put the sword down, for you have no reason to have it unsheathed. Morgoth is a name of fear I use for my enemies, who are evil themselves. And anyway, you could not harm me even if you tried."

Salman stood up " If you really need to know what I am, know I'm not a wizard but of their kind, greater than the five or the one on his dark throne. I come from beyond the void and I wander to places far beyond the comprehension of any elf, man, or dwarve."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Blinking at the smoothness and speed of the first man's movement, Ara locked her jaw into a tight line as his order came. Letting out a hissed breath, she knew he was right but wished she dared to pause just long enough to show that she took orders from none. 

Wooden shudders snapped shut with a push of the woman's hands. Moving with a quick, steady step, all but one had been shut. Not taking any more then a glance through it, Ara brought it closed swiftly, turned and stepped away and back towards the men a few paces. Fingering the dagger hilt still, stormy eyes looked over the scene. Standing just off to the side of the first man, a fresh stain on the shoulder of his dusty shirt caught her attention. Between the darkness of the room and her state of mind, she could only guess from experience that he must have been injured. Taking her eyes away from it, they moved to the too calm face of the other man. Pride and far too much surety flowed on his voice. Ara locked away a shiver that went along with the chill running down her spine.


----------



## Daranavo

"You lie!" Daranavo could hardly believe his own ears. More-over the mans heedless bragging incensed him. "The forces of the Dark lord will come here to investigate and if they find you, you will either be made to serve him or be killed. It would be my duty as a man of...as an honorable man to put you down myself for it is obvious you are insane and monumentally careless." His blade was poised to glide into the mans back. "Leave us now and perhaps you may escape! We are all doomed if we remain for long!" He said in a seething fury.


----------



## Ermundo

The Man in Black thought for a moment. _I do not know why this man doubts me. Sure I bragged a bit.... alright a lot. Sure I may have acted a little bit prideful... Oh god what am I saying. I'm not evil, but the way I acted sure makes it seem that way. Making such an entrance, obviously they would be suspicious, even if I only came for a room.

_The man's eyes softened. The Fire that had been burning in them went out. "...I'm sorry I acted like that. I was an ass, I know. But," 

The man turned his head slowly towards the one with the sword" why the heck do you keep saying that the dark lord will come and kill me. Not meaning to brag, (really) but if he were coming I WOULD have known by now. All I came for was a room."

The black one pivoted again, this time to the woman standing next to them,"So can you please put your dagger away, I bark very little and I don't bite."

The one in black than eyed each one of them. It seemed that he was looking into their very soul, debating, and judging their hearts. He looked from one to the other, slowly, as if he had not made up his mind. Than at last he whispered, "You should never give your real name, for to give it is a foolish and dangerous thing if you don't know the person who knows it. You may call me Salman, for I am known far and wide by that name."


----------



## Arlina

While the two men conversed, Arlina quickly did what was asked of her. She really didn't mind being told what to do, it was her job after all to make everyone happy, but she did not like what was traversing in have inn. After locking the door, then pours a small bucket of water over the now small flame. Missing the heat as soon as the flame was doused, she rubs her hands over her arms for friction, turning her curious attention back towards the group.

Her brows furrowed together at the two male guest's words. She felt almost lost, not sure who to believe. Ara seemed to trust the first man, and Ara being her friend, she felt compelled to trust him as well. However, always having to be nice to all her customers, she also felt compelled to welcome him as well. 

Shaking her head, a shiver runs down her spin when the second man, this Salman, speaks, as she begins to worry about blood being spilled in her inn again.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Salman, you say? Very well then." Ara seemed to have relaxed very slightly as his presence softened. "But you have still given us little reason to trust you in any way." Her eyes moved from him to the other man's hand as it tightened around the hilt of the sword. One wrong move or gesture and there would be no going back. 

"Master swords-man," She addressed him. "I don't ask that you let down your guard, but perhaps we should let him explain himself." The half-elf's eyes drifted from one to the other. "Young upstart or foolish mage, he does seem to regret his entrance."


----------



## Ermundo

(((You changed your Avatar Ara, didn't you . Anyway, I'm not going to stay long in the inn, since I myself am going away for a while)))


Salman surveyed the room, his eyes studying everything down to a spec of dust. Although he was sorry, he was still supicioius and was starting to regret coming to this inn.

"Anyway," he spoke quietly," I've heard a lot of things from the villagers living close. They say this inn is haunted, or else my ears are made of wood. I myself was interested, so I decided to see for myself. But the blasted fog, what's with it?"


----------



## Arlina

((Okay...hey! Are you saying my inn is dusty! -_-* j/k =^.^=))

Taking a deep breathe, Arlina smiles at the mention of the inn being haunted. "Oh yes, we've had our share of rumors from this inn. The fog was glady brought to us by one of our former customers, however the fog brings gastly monsters once in a while. That's probably where the rumors of hauntings has come from."

Arlina smiles again, beginning to relax more as she told the history of the inn. "We even had an alchemist who came tumbling out of a locked room in the inn once." She shakes her head, her gaze going from the three others in the room. "I am glad, however, that word of this inn is being spread, however it may be."


----------



## Ermundo

(Funny....Not... You're inn's not dusty at all. And now I have realized that I won't be gone, for I shall have my laptop with me on my travels, HA HA!)

Salman, or Solomon as he preferred his named spelled, smiled warmly. "Indeed many events of great importance have happened here. If what you say is true, than most of the time this inn was a party house. No Bother. The fog though, that is a bother, and it's starting to tick me of. But anyway, have you 
ever wished this fog would lift and you could see the sun?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

((I'm going to go ahead and move this a bit. Hope it doesn't toss anyone too far off. I don't know where Dar got to.....))

Stirring suddenly, the half-elf looks up from the fire. Her eyes flicking over her surroundings, she can see that time must have passed her by again. The men seemed to have parted ways as they had found their own tables and were now enjoying the meals that Arlina had brought out. 

'What happened? What'd I miss?...' Ara blinked and tried to look out one of the now uncovered windows in the hope of telling what time it was; forgetting for that moment that the fog blocked too much light from view to be of any use. 

"Arlina? Mellon nin? Do you not have something that might clear a mind?" Ara looked to the other woman, a weary dullness clouding her already dark eyes; a tiny twist of a hopeful smile lingering next to her mouth.


----------



## monob

A man strides through the door a slight limp in his step. He looks at the still smoking hearth as a frown spreads across his face. " The hearth is out, a bad omen if I say so myself" he said to all. Looking at Arlina " My my quite a group of patrons you got here,". He sat down at the dark hearth and stared at nothing. He drew his sword and stared at the cruel perfection of its designs. "How can we stop this cursed fog," he said not expecting an answer.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

((*takes a few moments and decides that time really can change things*))

A slightly stooped figure slipped in haltingly and with little more then muffled footfalls. Covered by a dark hood, the woman's face could just barely be seen. It was almost as though the fog its-self had filled her eyes and set a vail over what little expression there may have otherwise been. She must have spent time here before as her feet took her to a chair that, though it would have been warmed by the fire, was set back from it into the shadows. Almost unseen in the half light, a drop of crimson fell to the wood planks of the cool floor.


----------



## monob

Looking over at this mysterious woman a thought goes through his mind. "It seems you came here for a reason, You would not be otherwise. Why come to this cursed place why go where the sun does not dwell. Out of fear of what is hidden here. You must be powerful or very brave or just plain ignorant." He sat back and looked into the hearth. The flame sent showdows in the other wise light room. " Or are you runnin from somthin. The law," He went back to looking at his blade. He knew that something was big was taking shape in these very walls he once called home.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

His voice had long since faded away when another's came. Dry and quiet like fallen leaves, her words were spoken slowly as though they had not been well used in too long a time. "Law? There is no such thing out there." She moved carefully in the chair, pulling a darkened rag back into place, tightening it around her right hand and wrist. "Why would someone run from that which does not exist?"


----------



## Arlina

((sorry...been working...))

Arlina walks slowly down the hall containing the bed rooms, her candle lighting the path as she walked. She checked some of the rooms, making sure there was no unwanted quests in any of them, before heading to the next set of rooms. They key ring containing the keys in her hand seemed to jingle to a tune she was humming, trying to make the aura of the hallway seem brighter in the empty atmosphere.

Hearing voices, her feet lead her towards the dinning area. A smile spreads to her lips as she greets the two people sitting there. "Welcome again. I'm sorry for the fog, however there is nothing, to my knowledge, that can be done about it. The fog seems to be the law around here...Is there anything that anyone needs or would like?" she asks, her eyes landing on each person in turn, before they stray to the dark rag around Ara's wrist.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

The woman's eyes moved as her head tipped slightly towards Arlina. Without fully knowing why, she pulled her shoulder back to move her hand from view under a fold in her cloak. Fog dampened strands of hair were left in tangles that fell down the sides of her cheeks and across her forehead. 

Not letting her eyes be caught, Ara's gaze fell from Arlina, drifting blankly towards the flickering fire. There wasn't anything that would easily tempt her hunger, and thirst; her mouth was too dry to remember what it was missing.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina looks curiously at Ara before letting her gaze roam over the room. Hearing no wants for food or drink, she deposits the ring of keys underneth the counter. Looking back towards Ara with a worried expression, she decides to gather a few drinks and place them near her.

"In case you decide you want something." She says, smiling, her eyes landing on the slowly dieing fire. The long shadows dance around the room, filling the place with a foreboding feeling.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

The stronger scent of one of the drinks started to make its-self known; dark eyes flitting to the tankard and then to a simpler cup beside it. She seemed to look through the dishes and off into nothing for so long that the others almost wondered if a spell had been cast on the figure. 

Cloth moved lightly as Ara reached out her left hand to pick up the smaller of the cups. She couldn't quite tell what temperature it should have been, but it was strangely warm as it went down. Trying not to drop it, she covered her face with her arm as a cough shook through her. 

A forced, almost hissed breath sounded as the darkly dressed woman sank back in the chair; her hand tightening around the unfinished drink. Sighing lightly, she let her eyes close and only took a moment to wonder what had been in the drink before she felt her body stating to relax though her mind still refused to let her sleep. The ache would have been enough, but the shadows made it almost impossible.


----------



## monob

Looking up from the sword long enough to talk. "That news about the fog concerns me, but nothing surprises me not anymore" Looking at the hearth he falls back into his deep thoughts.


----------



## Ermundo

"That's good," murmered a man sitting in the corner of the inn. The man had been sitting there, unnoticed and unwatched, silently watching but not replying. He than broke the silence that filled the inn.

"Arlina?" he asked, his voice soft yet firm, echoing throughout the inn, calling.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina smile brightens when she sees Ara drink from one of the cups she had brought out. She was glad that her small knowledge of herbs had seemed to help once again. "Maybe a dark room would help you rest some, my friend?" she asks, her attention being drawn away when monob voiced his concern.

"Again, the fog, monob, was not created by one of us that are currently present. However, this fog also seems to drag in some strange and different customers, and yet some that are also normal...hee." she smiles, remembering some of the formal customers that had travelled the lands. "Do not worry about the fog, there's nothing that can be done about it, and one gets used to it after a while...it's helped shape this place."

Arlina almost jumped when the man in the corner of the room spoke, surprised that she hadn't seen him earlier. "Yes? Can I help you with anything?" she asks upon hearing him speak her name.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

_Its strange, musky, earthen scent was everywhere, repulsive to a sharp sense of smell. Blood chilling growls came from every direction. Where was it? Where would it come from this time? A moment of too deep silence... Red eyes in the dark... Teeth..._NO!

Ara's eyes flashed open under the hood. Only just able to stifle a cry, she pulled her right hand against her with her left and leaned back again, remembering slowly where she was now. Forgotten and unnoticed by the woman, what had been left of the drink spread out in a little puddle on the floor.


----------



## Ermundo

Salman's eyes drifted towards the sleeping figure, a thought passing through his mind, but than dismissed. 

"Yes, actually, I was wondering," a smile crossed the man's face," if you have any heartwine. Cause if you do, I could you use a pint."


----------



## monob

"Opptimism a rare quality in people these days, It seems I left this place these days, I dont think darkness well help this one what ever she runs from is not something that needs light to see." looking around the room he finaly sees the voice that had stirred him from his rest. and glares."do I know you, you seem very familiar,"


----------



## Arlina

"I do believe we have something similar to that, sir." Arlina says, her eyes straying to look towards the other women in the room. Leaving the dinning room, she enters the kitchen, grabbing the drink and a wash rag. Taking a side trip to a hall storage area, she quickly grabs one of the many blankets found there before reentering the occupied room.

"Here you go sir." Arlina says, handing the drink to Salman. "I hope it tastes as you wish, if not better." She bows slightly, a smile on her lips.

Throwing the blanket around Ara's shoulders, Arlina quickly cleans up the spilt drink, removing the offensive liquid off the ground. Picking up the cup, she places the wet rag and cup on a near by table, glancing around the room. "Monob, would you like anything?"


----------



## monob

"No thank you. Me just being in the company of a non hostile group is a pleasent change. But it is my job to help you. Not me. I fear for the patrons who have to brave the journey here," " But enough of such dark things maybe this place needs some music if you dont mind arlina, If i rember right you played the harp or was it something else... how time passes,"


----------



## Arlina

"By the way you are speaking, one would assume that you would be staying around The Great House a lot more then you have been, monob?" Arlina says, a smile on her face. "And yes, you hired me as a minstrel, a master of the harp. If you would like, I will play something." she says, her head nodding slightly before she disappears to retrieve her harp.

Tuning the harp that hadn't been played in a large amount of time, she begins her song by humming, her fingers dancing across the strings of the harp to begin carrying the melody. Taking a seat in one of the comfortable chairs, she glances around the room at the other occupants before closing her eyes, the music filling the room.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

_Cold darkness flowed over everything it could touch. Whispers of the hunters drifted through ancient trees draped in endless fog. No light was there to shine on the bloodied cloth being tightened. Pain flowed through her anew..._

Taking in slightly shaky breaths, the woman's face twitched as she dreamed; the weight of the blanket hardly felt though its warmth was starting to sink into her and take away some of the chill from her fog dampened clothes. 

Arlina's song had been playing a little while when Ara's eyes fluttered open. A strange sort of thankful pleading replacing her initial confusion, Ara looked over at her and watched as she played. She wanted the beautiful music to continuo uninterrupted, but as she moved to be more comfortable, her right hand pressed unintentionally against the chair. Reacting instantly to the shot of pain, Ara snatched in a hissed breath and sank back quickly, clinging the wounded arm to her chest. Locking her eyes shut against the tears that threatened to fall, she bit her lips sharply closed in an attempt to stay quiet.


----------



## Arlina

Sensing movement from Ara, Arlina opened her eyes, looking in the direction of her friend. Seeing pain in the other's features, her fingers immediatly stop playing, the last note played lingering in the air for a moment before disappearing.

Arlina's brows furrow together as she studies Ara, taking a quickly moment to set her harp safely on the table as she hurries over to the other female. "Are you alright, Ara? Let me see your arm, what happened?" She asks, her hand held out in anticipation of grasping Ara's, concern in her eyes.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Sorry that she had interrupted her music, it was now Arlina's voice that drifted into hearing. Shaking her head at the woman's questions, Ara wouldn't speak and stayed still but for shivering tremors that ran through her.

Swallowing dryly, she finally moved her arm out and towards Arlina's hand. Mud spattered rags had been wrapped tightly around her hand and about half way up her arm. Dark, almost crimson stains hinted at what was to be found if the makeshift bandage was undone. 

Gritting her teeth, her face still closed stubbornly, Ara held very still as she let the woman carefully remove the layered cloth. 

Running in a jagged line across her hand and along an off colored wrist, the wound started to bleed again as it was no longer covered. It was clear to see now that the bone just before her wrist had snapped and needed better care then had been given. Perhaps it was the way the light and shadows played on her bruised and broken skin, but it almost looked as though there were large fang marks directly over and around the worst of the fracture.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina couldn't believe what she was seeing as she unwrapped the ragged cloths off of Ara's damaged wrisit. Taking a quick moment to look over the wound, her worried eyes immediately found what appeared to be fang marks on the other elf's wrist. Her eyes widening, she glances up at her friend's pained face, curiousity creaping into the back of her mind.

Shaking her head, she takes her concentration back to the task at hand. Looking at the jagged cut, she follows the line almost half way up the woman's arm, the dried blood mixing with the fresh that was dripping out in steady streams. Seeing the bone fracture, she shakes her head, her eyes darkening.

"I'm not sure what happened to you, my friend, but you need to learn to be mroe careful in your travels." Arlina says, ripping the sleeves off of her tunic. Laying the material under Ara's arm, keeping the blood from staining the other woman's clothing. Nodding her head, she glances up at her friend again, catching her eyes. 

"I"ll be right back. I'm going to have to mix you some herbs to numb you before I try setting this bone...that is if you trust me that much." she says, her eyes still dark.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Even though she knew she could trust her and needed her help, she had been reluctant to let Arlina see the pain and shadows that she knew must be in her eyes. A light, half hearted attempt at a laugh came more as a heavy breath and lock mouthed grimace in response to the woman's concern. 

Though she licked her lips as if she was about to say something, Ara was still silent as she tipped her head back a little to rest it against the chair. "You ask as though to give me a choice." The corner of her mouth curled slightly. "You have as much of my trust as I can give, selli nin." 

Ara closed her eyes and tried to focuse her mind away from what had happened and the throbbing pain that made her feel ill. Anything that could help would be welcome. She was glad she had found her way back.


----------



## monob

"I've seen such wounds on my travels... but everytime the wound appeared death occurs. It was almost instant and painful. How do you still live... are you not affected by death," The light returning to his eyes, he stands from his chairs and slides his sword slowly in his sheath. " What have you been doing that has exposed you to such a fate. You may have called more of those things to this place. Arlina I think it's time to move our friend to one of the spare rooms you can work on her there. I apoligize for my rash actions but I dont want to expose the other guests to what may be coming. Lock the door once you get there and let no one in. And here arlina I pray I am wrong but take this dagger and use it to defend yourselves. I am going to the library to see if I find any infromation on this topic," Looking around the group "If you want to leave I dont blame you. But if you wish to stay sharpen your blades. Study your Arts. For I fear there will Be need of it".


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"What do you mean..?" Ara had moved her head to look over at Monob. One line of sweat had made its way down her face and she looked to be only half paying attention; dark eyes almost seemed to flicker just out of focus for a moment before she blinked and looked away. 

Watching the flames in the hearth, she again pushed away the image of the creature. Though she could hear Monob's voice, her thoughts were too clouded to let her fully understand what it was that he was saying. Why did he think they would need to be on guard? She thought she had killed the creature when it tried... Shivering at the scene that came back to mind, Ara locked her gaze on the fire as if to let it burn the memory and pain away.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina's eyes looked from Ara's face to monob's, wondering what could possibly cause such wounds. Nodding at monob's words, Arlina carefully slides the offered dagger into her boot, hopping not to use the small sharp blade. 

"Come Ara. Let's move you to a more private location. It'll be easier to work that way also." she says, helping the other elf stand, the wounded arm held steady as to not cause anymore pain. 

Arlina slowly leads Ara down the darken hallway, glad she had lite some candles earlier to light the path. Finding a suitable room, she silently unlocks the door, settling the other woman unto a comfortable chair near the room's hearth. She starts a small fire with the logs near the hearth before closing the curtains at the window across the room.

"I must go retrieve my herbs, my friend. I'll be right back." she says with a small smile, backing out of the room and closing the door.

Walking quickly to the kitchen, Arlina looks around the common room before slipping inside the spacious cooking area. Opening a cabnet, she puts some of her collection of herbs into a bucket. Grabbing another bucket full of water, some rags, and a wooden splint, she heads back towards Ara's room.

((sorry this is really lame and long winded, but I most go pack my belongings...I may edit it later or just leave the horrible alone...not sure yet...again, sorry.))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Watching the flickering light from the fire dance with the deep shadows of the room, Ara fought to keep her blurring eyes open. Except for the crackling of the growing fire, everything seemed to be covered in a cold hush. 

Another droplet of cold sweat made her shiver a little more. Seeing it set not far from her, Ara tried carefully to get hold of a thick blanket. Her right arm held against her chest, she reached out with her left; gritting her teeth and then letting out a pained hiss as she leaned back again. Curling up as tightly as she could, she managed to get the warming blanket to cover nearly all of her still trembling form. 

_There had to be somewhere to hide. Somewhere it can't reach. How could it move so quickly?! She tried to keep her footing, spinning around at the sound of another howl. It seemed to come from everywhere. Braking back into a sprint, she again moved as fast as her legs would let her. A flash of white darted across her path. Still not fast enough. Crushing pain locked around her lower arm. Sparks of light danced before her eyes as instinct took over; her dagger plunging into the creature even before her scream sounded..._ A scream that broke from her nightmare, ringing clearly in the little room and echoing down the otherwise quiet hall.

Tears had run freely down an ashen face; dark hair and the blanket doing much to hide the woman's features where she now lay unconscious on the hard floor before the fire; uneven tremors making her body shiver even so close to the heat.


----------



## Ermundo

A muffled sound echoed softly across the common room, bouncing of the walls, until the quiete, muffled sound, reached the ears of a man. In a corner of the inn, hid in the shadows, the man had watched the episode unfold, with a sadness in his eyes. Now the sound of crying broke his softened his heart, till it almos broke. Then he remembered:

_Two figures stood on the bridge; one a man-like being with fire streaming from his back, in the fashion of a lion's mane. A sword of hissing flame in one hand, a whip of many thongs licking the ground with the other...

The other figure, a wizened man, bent by the years, his nose so pointy it could sink the Titanic_((()))_. There he stood before the entity, a holy light similar to a star, being emmited by him. In one hand he held a sword, cold and terrible. In his other hand, he leaned on a staff of wood. 

The old man stood there upon the middle of the bridge; devoid of all form of help. The demon stopped right before the foot of the bridge, his shadow falling upon those halls, his fear reeking those halls, filling everyone with a sullen madness. His will, filled with uncomprehendable hatred, bore down upon all like a pillar of doom, a mountain of evil so grand that all other powers were naught.

The Balrog...halted upon the bridge, it's whip sizzling like a caged serpent, thrashing the ground, while white fire streamed from it's nostrils. The man stood firm though, and in an astounding voice, challenged the demon of Hell.

"You cannot pass, he said. The orcs stood still, and a dead silence followed. 'I am a servant of the secret Fire, wielder of the flame of Anor. You cannot pass. The dark fire will not avail you, flame of Udun. Go back to the shadow! You cannot pass."

The wizard stood there, like a wizened tree bent before the onslaught of a storm. All eyes looked upon the Balrog, waiting for him to make the next move. He did not speak. The fire died. But in it's place, the shadow grew. It choked those halls of stone, while the Balrog took a step, slowly onto the bridge. He hesitated, his will quavering, than drew himself to his full height, like a god of Doom, while the wizard... Gandalf was his name, stood there, altogether insignificant, like a wizened tree bent before the onslaught of a storm...

_


----------



## monob

After seeing that Ara and Arlina were safetly out of the room. He makes his way to the library. "Why now, why here,"he said to himself. He reachead the door to the library but instead of entering the confines he made his way to a portrait. He pulled the picture off the wall and behind it was a door. This door had no handle. He places his hand where the handle should be and it opened for him. He entered his secret chamber. He went to the bookshelf and grabed a plain book off the shelf and started flipping through the pages and stopped at the desired page. Then he heard a sound that made his blood go cold. It was to late it has arrived.


----------



## Ermundo

...


As the figure sat there in the shadows, unnoticed, a man brandishing his sword started towards the library. The Black Wizard, interest rising, watched the man leave the room. But instead of opening the door to the library, he pulled down a portrait, reaveling a door. The Black figure, interest rising, leaned forward ever so slightly, to see what was going on.

_A secret passage, hey. What other secrets might this house hold?_ he wondered, but his thought was cut short when a sound reached his ears, so terrible that his blood froze.



(((Monob, I'm just playing around. What do you have in store?)))


----------



## monob

Sweat creeped down his forehead as he started makeing his way through another passage. He listened as he ran he prayed that the thing would not enter the inn. If it did it would not be good. He had found the "door" he wanted he walked toward it. It looked like any other wall, but this did not stop him he walked right through the wall like it was air. He stood in the room where arlina was stiching ara, She appeared to be asleep. " Here it is I have found it this book has the infromation. that thing that is hunting ara is an old creature that has been thought gone for hundreds of year. It is known by many names... But that is of no importance. The beast is not really alive in the sence of it is not born it is created by a very powerful spell. You say this fog was created by someone. Well I think that this beast manifested itself somehow when this fog was created. It must have some how recognized Ara as its summoner. Now it has tasted her blood it will not stop until he finishes her for good. We can only slow it down... Unless Ara is willing to do something that sounds bizzare.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Dry lips moved almost unnoticeably. Silence broken only by an occasional quiet whimper as she remained unconscious. 

_It was the only way she had found. It had to be done. Though it was not her doing that had brought this, maybe things could be fixed if she could undo the spell. 

Something was wrong. Everything so cold, the warmth running into her hand confused her as she tried to gather herself off the ground. She gasped at seeing a gash running along her arm. Fear started to creep over her as she realized that she was far from the only one that could smell the salt tang. Quickly she tried to wrap it with a rag to cover it and slow the bleeding.

Curls of mist darted back and forth across her path. Chills began running through her that had nothing to do with the cold damp. A strange howl sounded. She gulped down growing panic, quickening her step. 

Red eyes in the dark. Howls coming as though from the fog itself. She knew the inn could only be a little further. Curse this fog! No. It already had been... Another howl; closer. Too close. 

It darted before her eyes the one time she looked to the side. Breaths were becoming shorter; her arm throbbing as she sprinted through the ghostly forest. There had to be somewhere to hide. How could it move so quickly?! She tried to keep her footing, spinning around suddenly at the sound of another howl. It seemed to come from everywhere. Braking back into a sprint, she again moved as fast as her legs would let her. The white form darted across her path. Even now she was still not fast enough. 

She felt it close in. Sharp, crushing pain locking around her already bloodied arm. Dizzying sparks of light danced before her disbelieving eyes as instinct kicked in; her dagger plunged to the hilt into the creature even before a scream could escape her..._

Wild gray eyes shot open and darted blindly over the room. Ara trembled badly for a moment, her skin nearly white as she finally became still once more. "Keep...away...dark f-fog..." Weak and scattered, the woman's words could only be caught by sharp ears; her eyes drifting lightly shut after pausing on Arlina's face.


----------



## Arlina

((sorry, but I don't have much time to post, but I did find a few moments to try to post something. I should be able to get on later tonight...hopefully...))

Arlina had moved Ara back into the chair by the hearth when she found her friend laying on the floor, unconscious. She had wrapped the blanket tightly around the other elf, making sure to not damage the woman's arm worse. Haven dripped some of a herb mixture she had ground together into Ara's mouth, she took the rest of her mixture and, after adding something else, had gently rubbed it on the wound before setting the bone. 

Almost glad her friend was in the current state of mind so that she didn't feel any of the pain, Arlina had quickly began to work on her friend's arm, stitching the wound and wrapping it in a clean cloth she had ripped into long, thin pieces that wrapped easily around the woman's arm. 

"There you go, my friend. Rest peacefully." Arlina mumbled before she nearly jumped at the sudden appearance of Monob. She nodded at his words, taking the book from him and flipped through the pages he pointed out. Stopping on a page, she glimaced at the picture before Ara began to mumble. Turning towards the other woman, she watched as Ara's eyes darted around the room before landing on her own.

Kneeling down to meet Ara's eyes dead on, Arlina layed the book Monob had handed her gently in her lap. "Are you alright, my friend? Can you tell us what happened? What's going on?"


((Okay, that was rushed, but I'll be back later, must go to meeting... >.<))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

((No problem. I think we all get to do that more then we like. =^.^= And I've got nothing against editing... as you can probably tell...   )) 

Dragging her thoughts back to some semblance of order -the tremors having faded a little- Arlina's questions seemed to rush through her mind. _Someone must have given me something..._ She thought as her mouth had a bitter flavor that she couldn't otherwise make sense of. 

Still clouded as though by the same fog as was outside, Ara's eyes had somehow reclaimed a hint of deep blue as they blinked open. Finding that Arlina was there and that her arm was a welcomed numb, she tried to show anything of a smile; a slight curl in the corner of her mouth fading away almost before it came. 

Ara felt more reassured as she remembered that she was not on her own here. But it worried her at the same time. It was never something she would want, her friends paying for something she had done. "It's hunting me." She paused, her face tightening as she tried to move a little. "Something from the fog."


----------



## monob

"Anything I can get for you two. Food, Ale, anything. I know i need some" he said. looking at Ara." yes it appears to be hunting you, but you are not alone anymore," Taking a knee. "I swear to stand by you in this, if it can be stopped we will stop it," standing back up, "But we need to plan our next move before that thing gets in here. Any ideas,"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

A pained smile pulled at her mouth again at hearing Monab's promise. "Thank you, Monob. But I don't want..." Ara let out a slow breath, changing what she had been about to say. "I don't know what it is... nor where it came from." 

The mention of food, though coming at an odd time, made her stomach whine. It had been a long time since she'd last had anything, and even now she wasn't too sure that she could eat anything much. The thought however became more tempting as she was quiet for a little longer. "A little bread might be good..." She said quietly, her head leaning against the back of the chair, dark eyes clouding in thought.


----------



## monob

" Thats why you need to have allies when in doubt. Let me get that bread for you," walking out the door he looked around and made his way down the dim litted hallway.


----------



## Arlina

((too many projects!! >.<))

Arlina watched Monob leave the room before turning her attention back towards Ara, her eyes darkened with concern. Lowering her eyes towards her handy work wrapped around her friend's wrist, before her eyes landed on the book Monob had produced. Taking the book into her hands and standing up, she walks slightly around the room, as though pacing. 

The words on the paged seemed strange to her, so she studied the pictures instead. A knarled looking figure, fur spreading over the beast's body, sharp teeth gleaming in the moon light of the picture seemed as though it could jump out of the image she was staring at. Wishing she could understand the strange writing on the page near the beast, she sighs, starting to feel usless again.

Stopping her pacing, she glances back at Ara, wondering if the creature in the image was actually what caused the horrible break of the other elf's arm. Shivering slightly at the thought, she lays the old book down on the mantle before busing herself with cleaning her herbs. Hating the silence of the room, she begins huming silently as she gathers her herbs back into the bowls she had carried them in.

After she had all of her herbs back together, she places them beside the book on the mantle, her eyes drifting back towards the open pages, the creature seeming to stare back. 

"Ara, what really causes your wound?" she asks, not expecting an answer from her friend.


----------



## Ermundo

Silence.


That's what it was, silence. More heavy than a mountain being bore down upon you, twas how it felt. That was all there was as Arlina gazed at Ara, while Monob left. There in the shadows, hidden by the darkness, but not tainted by it, a man sat, lost in thought. Not wanting to be noticed, he made no noise, still as a statue, rigid as a pole, his mind overcome with the external stimulis'.

But than, as the scene played on, a rooster crowed, breaking all thoughts dark and hideous, bringing nothing fathanable to any, but just to greet it's friend. And it's friend greeted it back. A brilliant light shown, blinding to the eye, not bearable even to the those of an eagle, but as suddenly as it came, it ceased, in it's place the sun started to rise. In that moment, unexplained, the light of morning glory brought hope into that room, lessening the silent stillness that haunted those halls.



(Not much time to type now that school's started. Oh well -.^)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Chillingly like a growl or a hiss, a low, strange sound began to rise in Ara's throat as the light grew. There was a moment in which the shape of her eyes looked to change; wild and unexplainably frightened before they locked shut and were hidden behind raised hands and arms as she tried to look away. 

Her face blocked completely from view, the woman's voice sounded as though she was fighting to keep it calm and even. "I was already bleeding... Too easy to track the scent of life when everything else is so cold." A deep breath was taken as she paused. "Tried to send it away. The curse. It went wrong... It hurts." She curled up tighter and tried to block as much of the light from her face as she could. 

It didn't make any sense. The firelight had been welcome, even enchanting; but the sunlight... She had to fight to keep herself from panicking. Suddenly sharply aware of those around her, she nearly sprang to her feet at sensing someone other then Arlina very near. "Who's there!?" Ara growled; her whole being throbbing painfully while her left fist tightened on the back of the chair she had been sitting in.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina watched with worried eyes as Ara seemed to be in much pain. She nearly jumped out of her skin when the other woman jumped to her feet, her eyes trained on a darken location of the room. Arlina's tired eyes could not see the figure there, too worried was the rest of her to notice anything else but Ara.

"Maybe the sunlight was playing a trick on your eyes, my friend." she said, putting her hand cautiously on Ara's shoulder, gently pushing her back into the chair. "Or maybe it might be a side affect from the herbs. I'm sure there's no one there." Arlina said, her eyes drifting towards the location Ara was watching. 

The weary elf walks towards the window, closing the drapes to block out the sunlight that seemed to cause more harm then good for Ara. Using what little light was left in the room, her eyes glance around the walls, wondering what was taking Monob so long to get back.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

She hadn't realized how tense she had just been tell she felt Arlina's hand on her shoulder. She had only just been able to keep herself from starting badly and it took a conscience effort to calm down as she let the other woman guide her back into the chair. 

Shaking from the rush, Ara's eyes were closed, her good hand spread over her face as though she was near tears. "I'm sorry, Arlina. I... I feel so... strange." Quieted words shook lightly.

Lost in silent thought for a time, Ara finally looked slowly up into Arlina's face; her words now taking on a demanding undertone. "Unless Monob comes back soon, you may have to give me something stronger. Please..." The returned darkness allowing Ara to have opened her eyes, she wasn't aware that they had taken on a slight, strange glow.


----------



## Ermundo

_The sun broke the sky, parting night from light. The brilliant rays emitting from it blinded the world for a moment, laying barren to all things, good and not so. At the top of a mighty hill, crowned with the remains of a mighty tower, his hair waving in the heavenly breeze, there stood a man. He was draped in crimson red robes, sparkling in the light, from head to toe. He was hooded, and his hands and feet were encrested in armor, but in one hand, he held a staff. Fashioned after the ring of Beren,two serpents wrapped around the hilt, winding upward until they both sunk their fangs into a ruby at the base of the hilt.

The sun shone upon his back, giving the likeness of a great king with a power that could end all others. But at the feet of the hill, spaced out evenly around it, stood 4 demonic beings. They were shaped after the fashion of men, but of greater girth and stature. Fire erupted out of their bodies, like fire from the cracks of doom, and in one hand they all held whips of destroying fire, sizzling and cackling, but on the other hand they held weapons shaped after their own interest. Bat-like wings of terror came out of their backs, touching each others so that the entire hill was surrounded.

The man smiled, looking down at his doom. The demons nodded, as if in agreement, than flame erupted out of their hands' at the same time. The new fire immediately took the fashion of bolts of lightning, than one at a time, at different speeds, each of the four demons hurled their bolts with all their unholy might. But there the man stood, still smiling, happy that though he would be passing on, he had done his part to aid the world...

_"I'm sorry, Arlina. I... I fell so... strange."

Jerked back to reality, Salman stood there for a few moments, taken aback at where he could be. But than, like a great wave, realization dawned upon him, and his expression slowly turned to a sigh of relief. He thought if he should reveal himself, and than made up his mind. He stood up, his boots echoing in those halls, and walked out of the shadows.

"What's up?," Salman asked, faking a grin," I heard some commotion and decided to see if everything's all right. So?"


----------



## Arlina

((This is really bad, but I'm tired, so I'm going to take a nap. Maybe after that I'll be able to fix the horrible-ness. But till then, please excuse the mess I just created.))

Arlina nods slowly at Ara's words, her eyes locked on to the glowing orbs that once were her friend's peaceful eyes. She began thinking about the herbs she had with her, wondering if anything would be strong enough to help her friend, even though she wasn't exactly sure what was wrong.

Arlina nearly jumped again for the third time that night. She watched as Salman appeared out of the shadows, her heart racing from the shock. Rubbing her tired eyes, making sure she actually saw the man standing there, something of a smile plastered on his face.

"Something's happened to Ara. Monob said the markings on her wrist were caused by this creature." Arlina says, holding up the book. "I'm not sure though..." she says, her eyes drifting towards the other elf. "I can't read this type of writing, so I don't even know what to do to help her..." she said, worried that something horrible was going on. 

The woman, apparently bitten by something, seemed to be changing, and it wasn't only her eyes. Her expression seemed to change with each passing monent, a snarl here, a growl there. 

"It would be best, Salman, if you knew what was going on. If not, I'd hope you'd be able to keep safe from whatever caused this. Monob left to retrieve some food for Ara, but has yet to return. If he doesn't appear soon, I'll need to make something to help Ara, and the only thing I can think of would be for something to calm her..." Arlina says, looking away from the man and back towards the other elf. 

"Ara...what bite you?" she asks bluntly.


----------



## Ermundo

Hearing these words, he gazed down at the shadowy figure of a woman. Indeed, there was no mistaking that she was growling, her eyes glowing brighter and brighter as the room grew darker and darker.

For a moment, Salman was so taken aback, that he didn't know what to say, his smile now totally gone,but after a few more minutes, during which the silence became almost unbearable, the man managed to mutter under his breath,

" I-I'm sorry to hear this. Really I am. It's just like else where, innocence is always the first to go..." Salman trailed of darkly.

A few more minutes passed. Salman than walked up to the young woman who laid by the floor. He kneeled down, at a parallel level, and put his hand upon her heart.

Thump..............................................Thump.......................................Thump

(I never have much time to do anything nowadays.)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

It was almost welcome at first; a warm numbness that crept through her very being, making things look to move in a slow, ghostlike motion. Ara's face had tightened. Things seemed strange; the words of the two sounded unclear and she closed her eyes as she began to feel fevered. The numb turned paralyzing, beginning to make her feel trapped and helpless as it deepened.

As the man placed his hand on her, she tried to say something; a weak attempt given up at the sound of what must have been her own voice. 

_Fog swirled between darkly outlined trees... Something whispered..._


----------



## Ermundo

*Thump*....................

Salman jerked his eyes back opened, his face numbly gazing at where Ara's heart lay. The shock of what happened paralized him, to the point that he fell over, not willing to move. He lay there for a few moments, in a state of overload, than slowly stirred. First finger, than hand, and so on. Slowly, Salman regained control of the situation, and after a few more agonizing minutes, stooped low down, his face stone-like. 

He slowly moved his lips, uttering nothing of sense or reckoning, until at last he managed to mutter, " She's gone."

Salman's eyes slowly scanned the deceased, looking beyond the skin. His face was more a mask of emotions, it retained a look of solemn anxiety. He looked, to see how her heart could have failed her. He than saw something that made his Adam's apple nearly jump out of his throat.

It had been inevitable. That had been why, as he remembered, he had intervened. Her body had been slowly fading from the start, some demon slowly sucking the life out of her. Now, her most important, most vital organ, her heart, had at last given up at last... But she was still alive. 

Indeed, somehow, someway, her brain, THE housing of her soul, the vital link, was still exerting with activity. It was almost uncomprehendable for a human to have such brain power. Indeed, it was like someone was using her. Salman was at a loss for a moment, unable to make out what was happening. Than, realization dawned upon him, the signs right in front of him.

The thing, the affliction, was slowly depressing her body. Her heart had already fell to the disease. But for some reason unfathomable even to him, the demon, or whatever it was, would not let Ara pass on. It would have to have potent power, to slow even death. And apparently, it did have power. And right that moment, it was focusing all the power on Ara's mind and soul.


----------



## Wraithguard

*I feel like changing the season. GET OVER IT!*

*In the distance, unholy cries echo through the shrouded forest. The skies turned white and a light snowfall began to pelt the top of the trees in a beautiful white crown. Eerie fog aside, it was a marvelous sight to behold. But before anyone could get the chance to admire the wonderful and rare moment of peace and beauty of this accursed place, a dull groan is emitted, followed by the sounds of crushing bone and rending flesh. The sky turns red and the fog is torn asunder as a distant sight comes into view. A dark figure, with orange-red eyes, shaped like a cat's, holding a single, arcadian spear stands surrounded by tall unspeakable horrors. The fog swirls into a maelstrom around the dark figure. The pressure of the wind being forced from the surroundings into one concentrated area rattles the windows of the inn, placed so carelessly in the midst of the forest, as an oasis in the middle of a barren plane. Then, all goes quiet, and as suddenly as the maelstrom came to a calm, a monolithic tempest of violent winds and electrical surges erupted from the dark figured. The ground was torn asunder beneath the torrent and a gaping maw into nothingness sucked began pulling down trees, demons, monsters, and the like into a great void. A fog engulfed silouette shot forth from the mayhem towards the inn like a steel bolt from a crossbow. The figure smashes through the door and comes to a halt when he smacks his face perfectly into the side of the bar. Rising, to his feet, the dark figure seems rather unnerved*

I think I overdid it a bit. I might as well go get the mop while someone gets me some heartwine. *looks hopeful*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

_Shivers ran through her and she wondered if the fog hid her breaths from view. Thick fog wove a blanket over an unfathomable land; her hand reaching up for support against a single tree. The wordless voice continued to sound, coming from a single direction now. She turned to look for the source of the slowly growing voice but refused to move away from the tree that had become her anchor. Something didn’t feel right. She couldn’t think clearly and wanted to run the other way, but something wouldn't let her._

Firelight glowed softly on the half-elf’s motionless face. A single drop of sweat had run down one side of her face, leaving a damp line on her travel dirtied face. Skillfully bandaged, Ara’s right hand and arm lie limply where she had held it across her waist.


----------



## Arlina

((Hi everyone. I'm really sorry for holding this up, but I won't be able to post anything for a couple of reasons....one: I've been really busy and don't get on here long enough to make a decent post, and two: I can't think of anything!! ahh..! Oh! Welcome back Rai! It's been a long while!! ::hands drink:: I hope you've been alright and everything's been okay with you!! ::waves:)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

_"Darkened death will not yet claim a mighty hunter that was slain. Cursed to prowl a realm of shadow, fed by these who's breath is shallow. Let me cease this suffering in us..." She Could hear the deep voice clearly now; her heart aching in her chest while numb feet still refused to move. 

"Where am I? What have you done to me?" Strange echos whispered her voice back from the mist as Ara's hand tightened on the rough bark of the lifeless tree. 

"Shadows claim the warrior fallen. It was from first blood this path you began. Come now dearest, let us find rest." With that, a large wolf-like creature stepped from the swirling fog and into clear view. Though great and gray as the mysts themselves, its coat was spattered with drops of crimson blood. Dark eyes unwaveringly locked on her, Ara was at a loss; torn between trying to flee and reaching out to the beast before her._


----------



## Arlina

Arlina turned towards a loud thumb she thought she heard from the dinning area. Shaking her head, and with hopes that monob and everyone else was okay, she brought her attention back towards Ara. Raising the other woman back into a seated position, she cleans away the dirt and sweat that had gathered on her forehead.

"Ara...Wake up...I know you're not dead. I can still feel your heartbeat, though very faint..." Arlina whispers, leaning the other elf's lifeless body against the wall. Heading back towards the hearth, Arlina does the only thing she could think of: play her harp.

Playing a soft tune, she lets her emotions out through the music, hoping in some form the music would reach her friend and bring her back.

((okay, that was bad, but I really could care less. All I can think about right now is all the art projects I have to do....why did I decide to be an art major? and why am I here and not doing said projects...::sweatdrop:: ))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

(((Works for me =^.^=)))

_Thinking at first the creature was waiting where it had stopped, confusion furled Ara's brow as she realized its eyes where beginning to fall shut. Snorting once against a wave of sleep that pulled at it, the beast didn't see what she suddenly could. Shimmering with a warm light, the ghostlike figure of a child stood in sharp contrast to the cold shadows. A small hand was slowly set on the creature's head as whispers -more like music then words- flowed into the air. Unable to resist the unwinding of its spell, the creature's form faded away with the mists. Ara's hand slipped from the tree as she felt the sound wash through her. Slowly her eyes closed to the last of the fog and she felt herself slip from where her feet had been planted. _

A soft hint of color slowly returning to the half-elf's face as the music played. One shallow breath soon followed another before she coughed roughly, not unlike someone who had been very near drowning.


----------



## Arlina

((lol, thanks....well...I finished one of my radial designs...I now just have to finish shading it in, then do two more! whoot))

Arlina kept playing her harp, her eyes closed. Her music turned slightly sadder as she continued to play. The elf's eyes quickly snaps open when she hears Ara's cough. It takes a moment for Arlina's body to respond from the shock of Ara finally moving; her fingers take just as long to stop playing the song.

Once it finally hits her, Arlina rushes over to her friend, her harp placed thoughtlessly off to the side. "Ara!" the elf says worried, helping to straighten the other elf's position, hoping to allow more air into her system. Glancing around the room, she tries to find something to help support the other elf or for something to for her to drink from. 

((There'e really not much that I can do here until either someone else comes or I completely leave your character there alone....I'm not sure...I think we're back to the waiting process...where is everyone?!))


----------



## monob

The door of the inn opens and in limps a lone man whose clothes are in tatterd and upon seeing the sight before him he runs to the aid of his friends. ignoring his own wounds." what can i do to help"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Pulling in ragged breaths as her body tried to make up for what it was lacking, Ara had begun to tremble once more, though not as badly as before. The first thing she was aware of was a heavy, pounding sensation that seemed to be what she was made of. A little more time passed before it came to her that part of the ache was her head; blankets of fog having turned to shards of ice as the half-elf struggled back towards consciousness.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina glances up at monob as he rushes over, her eyes widening at his wounds. "It might be best for us, my friend, if you could clean your wound before you help Ara. It might be worst for her to be around an open wound such as yours." she says, turning back towards Ara as she begins to waken further.

"Once you've cleaned up, please hurry back with something for her to drink." Arlina says, standing. She closes the window that had long since been forgotten about till now as a cold breeze bursts through before it is forced closed. The sun seemed to stay hidden behind the horrible fog that stayed, making it almost impossible to tell day from night.

Grabbing a blanket from the chair, Arlina wrapping it tightly around the other woman, hoping to keep the chill from her body. "Come on Ara, you can pull through." she says, kneeling back down in front of the other elf.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

((OOC- ummm... I though Rai got rid of the fog? Not that he didn't leave a gaping hole a little way off in the process... =^.^= I'll let someone else post before I do another IC by the way. Can't really do much just yet.))

(((of corse, we could, as we were saying, just undermine his plans and keep what has become such a main feature of this place. I'm all for it if we do. I like how it works for things.  )))


----------



## Arlina

((I didn't really see where he got rid of the fog, therefore I vote to keep it! It helps with the setting and plot. Alright, well...it seems we're stuck still monob or another comes back....I might have to form a new character for this...::sighs:)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

((*tries to remember where she left that little one* ah. Ah yes. hehehe))

Unnoticed and completely silent on padded feet, a little shadow slipped into the room. It watched the two women for a little while; softly glowing eyes moving from the worried face of one to something that looked very inviting. 

Tail held high and curled happily at the tip, the little cat brushed its side against Ara's leg. Purring warmly, a soft head bumped against her still limp hand. Half closed eyes turning to look up at Arlina, a soft, almost questioning mew sounded. 

Blurry and heavy, Ara's eyes blinked open slowly only to close again after drifting seemingly without sight over Arlina's face. She moaned a little and only half tried to move; everything about her either very sore or unresponsively numb.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina had to look twice to notice the small creature, almost surprised to see the animal inside the inn. 'How did it get in? Where did it come from?' where only a few questions that were running through her mind as she tried to turn her attention back towards the other woman in the room.

She watched as the other elf tried to stirr, but was worried again she her friend was unable to move. "Come, my friend." Arlina says, grabbing Ara's hand and trying to make the woman open her eyes again. Thinking of a drink she knew she could make to help to make the blood flow through the woman's body, she looks down towards the cat, her brows furrowed.

"Ara," Arlina tries, looking backs towards her friend. "I'll be right back. I must rush towards the kitchen and grab some herbs and a glass. It'll help. This....cat will be here..." she says, almost chuckling at the suggestion the cat could protect her. "I promise to return soon." The elf says, releasing her grip on Ara's hand, and slowly standing up.

With a slight nod, she leaves the room, making sure to close the door behind her. Quickly looking down the hall in both directions, she quietly heads towards the kitchen, hoping not to find anything that wasn't suppose to be there. Reaching the kitchen, she quickly rumages the cabinets for her herbs. Find what she needed, she stashes them in her pocket, before finding a clean class and added some water.

With a sigh, she quickly heads back towards the room.


----------



## e.Blackstar

A hooded figure pokes his head in the door and looks over to Ara. "Monob says he misses this old place." He pats a gloved hand against the wooden wall and smiles, then withdraws.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Having jumped up into the woman's lap, the little cat continued to purr warmly; watchful eyes landing on the dark figure as it came and went.

Slowly coming to, Ara's fingers had begun to work through the soft coat of the little creature; it having positioned itself under her left hand. The half-elf's breaths had calmed and her eyes rested more lightly closed now, as though she had only just let them fall shut. Slowly she was becoming more aware of things again.


----------



## Arlina

((occ...shall we pick off where we left off....or start a new? I think we're missing several people from last time...want to start something new?))

Arlina pauses in the dinning hall, looking around at the empty chairs and tables. With a sigh, she takes another moment to think about all the people and things that had happened here at one time. 

"This place is still home..." she says in whisper, a small smile on her face.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

((*claps* Works for me!  erm... well, remembering what half of me played here, I could use a stretching of the claws. They do start to itch after too long of being still. *grin*))

Even though the path was clearer, it seemed to be taking forever to find the end of it. Moving with a quick, careful step through the woods, the half-elf finally found what she was looking for. 

Nearly flying the last few yards -not bothering to brush aside the branches that lashed out at her- Ara's fist begin to pound on the door the moment she reached it. "Hello? Anyone!? Unlock this door before I remove it! Hello!?!" Dark eyes darted back over her shoulder, watching along the edge of the clearing.


----------



## Arlina

((whoo hoo!! ::dances:: activity! yay!!))

Arlina jumped from her thoughts at the sound of the pounding at the door. She quickly heads towards the nearby window to try to catch a glimsp of whoever was pounding on the door. Thinking she recognized the accent, she quickly throws the door open, "Come in, please, I'm here."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

As soon as the door was unlocked and began to open, Ara dove into the room, shoved the door closed and leaned against it. The part of her blood that wasn't elven suddenly coughs up; nearly panting, her head lowered but uncovered as the hood had fallen back somewhere along the road, she tried to look calmer then she felt. 

Licking dry lips, she slowly realized who was standing there watching her. "Arlina?..." A relieved half laugh half sigh was breathed out. "Man is it good to see you. Do a friend one thing? Drinks by the fire; and food, please."


----------



## Arlina

Arlina raises a worried eyebrow has she was shoved out of the way when Ara ran in and closed the door. A relieved smile appears on her face as her friend finally looks up and acknowledged her prescence. 

"Sure thing. Go ahead a take a seat...catch your breath." she says, nodding her head towards the empty chairs. "I'll start the fire and be right back with a drink, but you'll have to give me a few minutes to clean some dust off of the plates around here." she says, a slight blush creeps across her face at stating the fact she hadn't kept the best of care of this place when she was there alone.

"Are you alright though, my friend?" Arlina asks as she locks the door back and makes her way towards the hearth. "You appear slightly...shaken? Is something after you again? Haven't you learned to stay out of trouble?" she says with a joking manner, standing back up from the fireplace as the fire blazes to life. 

"Here, let me take your cloak and I'll be quick to return with your drink."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"hm? oh... Trouble?" She asked distractedly. "I don't go _looking_ for it you know." 

At the offer to take her cloak, the half-elf pulled it tighter before she realized she had moved at all. "No. No thank you." She stumbled over her own thoughts and made an attempt at covering it up. "I think I'll keep it on for now. Just a little chilly yet..." As she spoke, she had to make a conscious effort not to move the bundle under her arm; relieved that it hadn't been disturbed in her haste to reach shelter.

Holding herself in a slightly stiff try at looking relaxed, she moved over to sit in one of the fireside chairs; only after turning it a few times while trying to make up her mind. Be able to see everything in the room; or not be seen by anyone unless they come right up to her? Deciding on the later, she pulled the edge of her cloak back just enough to sneak a glance at the bundle before covering it once more and leaning back in the soft chair.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

*Heads up! Newcomer here...*

A gust of cold air skirled through the room as the door briefly opened again. The warm glow of the fire revealed a _very_ slight figure leaning against the door, breathing just slightly too fast, with newly-melted frost dripping from cloak and boots. The Hobbit's eyes blinked a few times as they adjusted to the light after the long dark of the forest road.

"Well, this seems a nice place, if you'll permit me to say so," she said in tones of exhausted relief, head twisting side to side to take in her surroundings. "And I suppose you would be the owner of this establishment," she added as her eyes came back to Arlina. "Rose Gamgee. A very great honour indeed, I'm sure," A moment later her face seemed to collapse. "Look, I'm sure I'll be begging a thousand pardons come morning, but right now I'm simply too tired to be proper, and I _need_ to know..." her eyes went misty, hopeful and nearly pitiful, "is it possible to have a hot bath in this establishment?"

((ooc: 'Kay, I'd just like to note that while the name's the same I don't think this is quite the same Rosie that married Sam...she seems a little different and I have no idea why she'd be wandering like this one is, and on the whole my guess is she's a descendant that ended up with the same name. I guess she could be one of Sam's ancestors too, whatever ends up making most sense...at this point I'm definitely leaning toward descendant though...unless of course this is supposed to be taking place in a time that would prohibit that? I haven't read much of this thread, but it doesn't really seem like it'd be tied to a particular time...also, I'm surprised and disappointed she was too obsessed with her bath to notice Ara! What's up with that? lol Ah well, I can forgive her, she's very tired and I know I don't think clearly in that state...))


----------



## Arlina

((occ: Sorry, I got locked out of my account yesterday or I would have posted sooner!! To Hobbit-GalRosie: we really don't have a time period that we are working with here, we're just having fun. So whatever works for you works for us. We're not picky here! Thanks for joining us!))

Arlina tries not to worry about her friend as she watches Ara stagger towards a chair near the fire, a little alarmed that the half elf wouldn't let her take her cloak. 

"I'll be right back with something for you to drink, my friend." Arlina says, stealing one more glance towards her friend before heading towards the kitchen. She listened a moment as she heard the chair legs scrapping across the floor before digging out some cups and plates. After a quick wash, she made a warm beverage and took it out to Ara.

"Here you go, my friend. May it chase away the chill from your bones." she says, handing the cup to Ara. "I'll return soon enough with some food, is there anything else that I may get-"

Arlina jumped for the second time as th door flew open again. She made a mental note to herself to be more concious of her sense in the inn. As the small figure enters into the room, Arlina steps closer, leaving Ara by the fire.

"Welcome to the Last Great House. I'm Arlina, the carekeeper here." she says with a smile, but lost it quickly when the hobbit's expression changed. "A hot bath! Of course Rose! And no worries about being proper, I do not mind at all. Come, I'll show you the way. You may leave your cloak here with me if you'd like."

((ooc:...I'm just going to say we have a bath room...everyone alright with that? haha...don't think we've used that area yet...but the inn is every changing...it's like it's Magic! O-O is't magic....okay, sorry...I had an early math course this morning and really need to get back to bed!))

((edit: I realized that I obviously did post this too early and indeed needed some sleep...boy I can't spell nor type the right words coming to my mind...))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

((ooc: And Roisy, this Ara isn't quite the same one as most everywhere else... So it's just find the she didn't notice her; most likely she's never seen her before... At least, not in very good light. *grins* This one is more... the shadow-side twin in a way. At least I think so... She's not quite the same is all. You may get to see how so.  ))

About to take a sip of the first warm drink she'd had in ages, she nearly dropped it as someone entered. Cupping the slightly sloshed drink between her hands, she shrank back in the chair; making herself as unnoticeable as posable. 

A relieved sigh slipped out at slightly strange sound of another woman's voice. Turned away from the door, she made no effort to catch a glimpse of the new guest. Returning to her drink, she breathed a little slower but didn't quite relax; still on edge, the bundle pressing into her side. What had she been thinking?... 'Too late now... Unless... Oh _right_! Like I'm going to do that!...' she thought to herself.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

((EDIT: Right, I forgot to add an apology for doing this so late. I couldn't get on-line for a few days, thinking of this thread was driving me crazy!  I'm sorry it took so long.))

((Thanks, Arlina.  Yeah, it seemed there was a pretty casual atmosphere here, one of the reasons Rosie wanted to stop by. And such a nice, obliging place as to all the various accomodations! And yes, Ara, I wasn't expecting that this particular Rosie and particular Ara would have crossed paths before, but I was rather interested to see what would happen once they did...))

"Ah, you're very kind Miss Arlina," Rose said, her face relaxing into a warm, grateful, if wavery smile, as she allowed herself to be led toward her heart's fondest wish.

Things were quickly made ready. She found the bath room to be as cosy and homelike as the rest of the inn. She might have found it hard to resist singing out one of the old bath songs she loved so much, if her throat were not dry and there were not others so close by.

When she re-emerged after quite some time--no Hobbit rushes through a hot bath!--she seemed much improved in humour as well as physically. Her colouring was showing just how ruddy it usually liked to be, her eyes were brighter, though still tired, and her lips hinted at their Hobbit-like tendency to curve into a much-dimpled smile. Her red tresses, now clean and loose, fell in a curling wave about her shoulders. Her well-made but slightly worn traveling clothes were brushed fastidiously clean.

"Oh, a bath does work wonders for the soul sometimes! I'm very much obliged to you, innkeeper," and now she smiled indeed, "And, if it's not too much bother--and I'm certain my coin _won't_ be!--but as I say, if it's not too much bother I think I'd like a bite of sup now--whatever you have to hand is fine, I'm sure--and a room at your earliest convenience after that. I'm just about knackered from being on the road for so long!"

Rose favoured Arlina with another broad, unabashed smile as her windy, parenthetical rambling finally drew to its natural close.

((ooc: So, this post barely went anywhere at all, but I can't help that really. I don't have any ideas, so 'tis best to just let the story move at its own pace, and in any case I am rather amused by Hobbit-like things, like their penchents for baths and ale and food and just their quaint manner of speaking, and I don't intend to lose a chance to write my own version of it, so there!))


----------



## Arlina

((well, we are just glad that you were able to return here to us!! =^.^=))

As Rosie continued to her bath, Arlina returned to the kitchen to finish cooking the food she had started earlier. She begins humming a soft tune as she works around the kitchen, enjoying the aromas of food that had so long seemed to have disappeared from the inn. 

What seemed like no time, the food was ready. She had decided earlier to make enough for both Ara and Rosie and seperated the food onto several different plates. Placing everything on a tray, she carries it out towards a table close to Ara and the warm fire.

"Here you are Ara...I hope this is to you liking." she smiles, placing the plates on the table. The elf smiles again when their newest guest reemerges, looking brighter then before. "You are most welcome, Rosie. Here, I have plenty of food over here, if you'd like to pick out something to eat." she says, indicating the food sprawled over the table. "A room will be ready for you when you are finished. And is there anything to your fancy that you'd like to drink?" 

"Ara, would you like anything else to drink as well?" Arlina turns back towards the half-elf.

((don't worry about your posts not going anywhere...we like to draw things out around here anyway sometimes, and sometimes we move quickly...just depends...and yeah...sorry about the short post...mind worring over logic test I just finished...bleh))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"No. No, thank you, Arlina." She said quietly as she tore away a hot chunk of bread and folded it around some smoked meat. 

The half elf watched the fire only half attentively now, relaxed a little in the fact that the new guest sounded like little more then a worn out traveler; but a woman?... She thought she was hardly such a common thing as to see another woman wanderer... However, not wanting to draw attention to herself, Ara settled to eating and sipping at her drink; careful of almost everything around her.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

"Oh this is lovely!" Rose cried at the sight of the varied and bountiful fare covering the table. "Ah, yes, would you happen to have any apple cider?" Rose asked somewhat distractedly in return to Arlina's question. She blinked at the mention of the other woman she now discerned huddled in a chair by the fire. _She seems a bit skittish_ she thought through the haze the near presence of food had put over her mind. "Ah, hello there. I'm Rose Gamgee. Have you stayed at this inn before?" she swept to the table to pluck items from it, forming quite a sizeable pile. "It seems as nice a place for a traveler to rest as I've ever seen, don't you think?" She smiled broadly though she wondered if it weren't wiser to give this one her space instead of trying to be friendly. That had never been her way, though. _Always sticking your nose in, Gamgee,_ she thought chidingly to herself, shaking her head wryly, as she found another chair to pull near the heat of the shimmering blaze in the fireplace. She couldn't help slouching in her seat as the welcome warmth flooded her bones, and if the chair hadn't been meant for a larger person so that her feet dangled she would have stretched her legs out in front of her too.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina nods to Ara as she listen's to Rosie's request. Wondering if what was keeping the half-elf so quite, she returns her attention to the newest guest. "Right away. And please, take as much as you'd like." she says, motioning towards the table before heading towards the bar area to retrieve the drink. 

"Here you are." Arlina says, handing the drink to Rosie once she returned, a little surprised that the two occupants hadn't started up a small conversation. "Is there anything else that anyone needs?" she asks, a small smile spreading across her face as she notices the hobbit's feet dangling. "I'll have the key to your room ready for you, Rosie, on the counter when you are in need of it." 

The elf's smile disappears as she turns towards Ara: "Is it not warm enough for your to remove your cloak, yet, Ara?" Arlina asks, her eyebrows raised. Something seemed to be keeping her friend on the edge, and she wanted to find out what... "Would a blanket not do you better?"

((ooc: wow...I think I realized that I keep changing tenses throughout all of that...and most of my other posts...and yet...I really don't care...oh well... 
<---isn't feeling too well and is having to take care of the girl across the hall in the dorm who's sick))


----------



## Daranavo

A credit to his thieving abilities Bucky began to munch on yet another pie that had been set out on the sill to cool off. He loved the taste of custard and these were about the best he had ever eaten. The sun had been up for quite some time now and as he finished off the second pie, he thought that there was room for perhaps one more since he did not have enough money to buy breakfast anyway. He covered his mouth when he burped and at the same time, he proudly rubbed his well fed Hobbit tummy. So, hunger still strong upon him, he stood once more upon the barrel that he rolled over just under the sill. He took a moment and smelled the last pie that still sent a flavorful steam into the air. His eyes half closed and in culinary bliss, he reached out and placed his hands upon the tin. Suddenly however, he felt hands upon his wrists and he was jerked up through the window violently. "Ahhhhh!" He said in surprise.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"What are you doing here!?" Not quite holding a growl, the half-elf's voice was clear; kept lowered so it wouldn't come too sharply.

She had been half tuned out; warmth, food and the feeling of being at least mostly safe had let her relax back into the chair. But something had caught her eyes as they drifted back over the tray. Hadn't there been more then that a moment ago? Ara looked over at Roisy, wondering if such a little being could go through so much so fast. No. The little woman's plate had a good amount on it, but it didn't add up to what Arlina had brought out. 

Ara nodded a half greeting when she realized there had been an attempted introduction. Just as she was about to speak, a slight movement snapped her attention back to where a set of little hands stretched up, hardly noticeable to anyone had they not been watching. Leaving her cape behind, she sprang forward and pulled.

She'd half expected a child by the size of the hands, and was a bit surprised when she found herself looking into the face of a rather shocked little man. _What's with the halflings!?_ she thought; a scrap of amusement hidden among her annoyance. Something made her think she had seen this face before though; a half remembered 'someone' she couldn't quite recall right then. 

He didn't have an easy time if he tried to move; the woman's gaze pinning him in place where he'd been set against the wall.


----------



## Daranavo

Without taking his eyes from her Bucky sized up the room and all who were milling about nearby him. He also made a quick glance at any exits that he could see. After a few seconds, he allowed his eyesight to come back to focus and he smiled brightly, still somewhat embarrassed about being caught red handed. "Um...hello miss!" He said loudly. "Bucky...Bucky Tumbletoe I be. Oh...were those _your _pies? I really had no idea and I was fraught with hunger," He explained. However, the womans face remained staunch and displeased at the obvious thievery. "Well...well, it's not like I wanted to be here anyways." He immediately went into a saddened monolog. "If you must know, I am from the SHire. Do you know what it's like to be dragged form your home, kicking and screaming!?" He said with tears in his eyes, his voice now almost pleading in its tone. "Taken from everyone you ever knew and forced to do...such terrible things, such bad things." She let go of him and he continued as he moved around the room, however she did not notice that he had removed a ring from her finger and pocketed it smoothly during one of his arm movements. "I am only doing what I need to do to...survive. I am but a poor, starving hobbit with no where to go," he sighed in mock exasperation and he flicked a gaze over at them to see if his acting had had any positive effect. By their expressions upon their face, he may of gotten through to the she hobbit in the room but maybe not the elf that stood there close to him, listening.


----------



## Arlina

((ooc: wow, I've been doing a lot of oocs lately...haha, oh well...anyway, the point of this one is to say that I've been busy with all my professor readying for Spring Break and wanting to load as much work on us all as possible...it's nice to get a moment to oneself...When Spring Break does start, however, I'll be away with my family on vacation to another state, and won't be around my laptop...thus...the inn will have to care for itself till I return...so best of luck and have fun!! ::waves:: ))

Arlina watched with surprise at the events that occured between the newest hobbit and Ara, more shocked at the quick disappearance of the pies then the hobbit himself. Arlina listened to Bucky's tale, almost wanting to believe him, but she always had a hard time trusting some people...She quickly thought back to the days when she was a traveling minstrel and had wandered with a small band of performers. One such fellow reminded her of the hobbit now in her inn.

"Well....Bucky...I'm sure there's other ways to survive then steal food from my inn." the elf says, glancing towards the half elf and the other hobbit near by. "I guess I can forgive you for stealing those pies, since there's really no other way to get those back...but..." Arlina says, not sure wheather to be angry at the hobbit, or sorry for him. "I guess I can give you some more food, if you're still hungry, that is. I'd appreciate it if you'd stop stealing things, however, it's going to get you in trouble...either here or somewhere else...." 

((I can't think...::bangs head on desk:: Please forgive this short post...if I think of anything after my art history class, then I'll edit my post....sorry!! >.<

"Flash! Flash I love you, but we only have 14 hours to save the Earth!" end of the Flash song by Queen...teehee))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Disgusted with the sobbing creature, Ara rolled her eyes; a shove driving him away. "I don't know of this 'Shire'; but unless it was raised to the ground and the blood of your kin soaked into the earth, there still may be a going back." Darkened eyes fixed on a point of empty air for only a brief moment before she turned a cool look back down at Bucky. "I wouldn't make too much of this creature's sobbing, Arlina. He looks far from starved..." With that, the half-elf turned back to her chair and the bundled cloak she had left there. 

Only glancing out of the corner of her eye at Bucky, she looked at Roisy still sitting across from her. The little woman's rounded face showed an expression somewhere between what may have been concern, wonder and relief. A thread of amusement wandered carefully through Ara's thoughts as she sat back once more. Unwilling to acknowledge the teary-eyed thief's presence but yet equally unwilling to let him out of her range, she listened to every movement around her. Thinking Arlina would be keeping watch on things, Ara's thoughts drifted back to what had been said; the images burned into her mind being played with as a child would pick at a scab. 

The fingers of her left hand wrapped around one of her right, one breath was pulled slowly in. She said nothing, her mind focused around the one thing she hadn't noticed until just now. A calm, deadly gaze locked on the stocky little figure.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

Rose sat bolt upright in her chair at the sudden clamour. _What now?!_ she thought in alarm and exasperation. Her head jerked around to observe...another Hobbit. Being hauled in through a window in one swift movement by the indignant half-Elf. She could only stare in shock as the thief's story unfolded. She was relieved of the duty of responding by Ara doing so very much as she wished to, with much more aplomb than she had left to her.

"Well..." she said carefully into the still-charged air, "It's been a long time since I last saw the Shire, but it was still pleasant and prosperous when I did. I do hope nothing...has occurred that would upset that, since then?" She sat back again, took a breath and added, "In any case _something_ must be done about you, _sir_," her tone held a bit of acid there, "else no one will feel safe in their bed here, and I'd not have that happen to this place so soon after I found it." _When it's the closest to home I've had in so long_ she finished silently. "It might be best if you moved along after you've had your fill, if you see what I mean." She gave Bucky one last side-long glance and squirmed her way deep into the chair, bracing for whatever might come next. _It never rains but it pours_ said a voice flickering through the back of her head, almost irrelivently.


----------



## monob

(is it too late to save this place)

After much dileberation the man walked through the door. His back arched with failure as he made his way to the counter. just breifly looking over to see the scene at the window he sits at the counter.
" Ale please" was all that he said as he pulled his gold pouch out of his pocket and counts out the right amount.
"The place looks great better than the last time i was here," he said looking around he notices that the hearth was a blaze once more," he smiles and waits paitently for his drink.

(im sorry guys i have been epicly busy and i really havent had time for anything in the past couple months)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

(no way to tell but to try poking it with a stick. Good to see you again. I think we all know what it's like to be busy...)

Stumbling out from the hall leading to the guest rooms, Ara's dark eyes, slightly glazed yet from sleep, stay fixed on a seat by the fire. Blind to all else, she makes it along the wall to flop in the chair. 

A yawn was covered by one arm as she slowly started to drag herself out of the fog of sleep that she'd fallen into.


----------



## monob

standing up from his seat he walked behind the counter and started to pour himself more ale unaware of the other patrons he hummed to himself a merry tune. satified that his cup was full enough he returned to his seat humming as he sat.


----------

